# La gran renuncia continua y algunos que no se enteran



## polnet (10 May 2022)

Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...


----------



## ransomraff (10 May 2022)

Si no hubiese un 15% de paro desde hace decadas el mercado laboral sería muy muy diferente, para muchos sería directamente irreconocible.


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Hay algo que no entiendo, legalmente las jornadas son de 40 horas semanales ¿Qué les impide a los trabajadores una vez llegado a las 40 horas no ir al trabajo?

Yo lo hice en su momento, una vez firmaba el contrato hacía mis 40 horas y para casa.

Y NO TE PUEDEN HACER NADA


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

De renuncia nada, la gente hace lo que no están haciendo los sindicatos. Ajustar la oferta y demanda. Si tuviese un sueldo por encima de la media, no lo soltaba tan facil.


----------



## Okjito (10 May 2022)

Conozco multitud de gente que llega el verano y dejan sus trabajos de mierda...o pillan bajas por ansiedad. Luego tiran de ayudas hasta que se quedan a 0 ya que gastar dinero de viajes y terrazas es facil... y luego a empezar de cero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Qué se joda ese otanero come pollas.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Los palilleros ni se cortan, con su bandera de otanista satanista


----------



## polnet (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, legalmente las jornadas son de 40 horas semanales ¿Qué les impide a los trabajadores una vez llegado a las 40 horas no ir al trabajo?
> 
> Yo lo hice en su momento, una vez firmaba el contrato hacía mis 40 horas y para casa.
> 
> Y NO TE PUEDEN HACER NADA



Yo hice eso de una empresa cuando puse en una balanza lo que daba y recibia, pero la mayoría y sobre todo en algunos trabajos ya tienen interiorizado lo que hay.
Y no todo es culpa del empresario, el gobierno cada vez quiere recaudar más, y eso provoca que cada vez compense menos trabajar...


----------



## ceropatatero (10 May 2022)

Mi caso. 15 años de autónomo, me di de baja en el principio de circovid. Trabajo hay, lo que no hay son las ganas de subvencionar a todo éste despropósito con mis impuestos. Cuando yo veía que el estado me aporta, yo primero era a favor de hacer las cosas bien, trabajar en A y pagar hasta el último céntimo. ¿Ahora, por qué voy a pagar? ¿Por las citas telefónicas con el médico y Ibuprofeno para todos los males? ¿Para un nuevo chiringuito de igualdad y LGBT? ¿Por la cuarta ronda de "vacunación"? ¿Por la atención recibida de autocontestador eterno en todas las instituciones públicas? ¿Para dar la vida buena a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para que haya más maderos a vigilar un estado de alarma inconstitucional? Etc. etc. etc. Con nuestro sudor y esfuerzo mantenemos a los que nos están dando por el culo y encima sin vaselina.
No se hace falta ser muy listo para ver que los que nos gobiernan no hacen las cosas para el beneficio y bienestar del pueblo. Ni siquiera para el beneficio del país. Nuevas leyes con el pretexto de "es por vuestro bien y por vuestra seguridad" están tomando los auténticos traidores y parásitos. No quiero ser participe de construir mi propia jaula.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar

cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?

*Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Yo hice eso de una empresa cuando puse en una balanza lo que daba y recibia, pero la mayoría y sobre todo en algunos trabajos ya tienen interiorizado lo que hay.
> Y no todo es culpa del empresario, el gobierno cada vez quiere recaudar más, y eso provoca que cada vez compense menos trabajar...



Pero entonces no entiendo las quejas, teniendo la ley de tu parte no tienes porqué hacer mas de 40 horas, pasa que si te ciñes a la ley te dan la patada, pero eso es culpa del que se deja pisar, si mañana todos nos levantáramos con mi mentalidad, nadie haría mas de 40 horas, el problema es siempre de los mismos, los serviles y sumisos que se dejan machacar.


----------



## ray merryman (10 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Conozco multitud de gente que llega el verano y dejan sus trabajos de mierda...o pillan bajas por ansiedad. Luego tiran de ayudas hasta que se quedan a 0 ya que gastar dinero de viajes y terrazas es facil... y luego a empezar de cero.



Un plan sin fisuras si


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



Pero si los han encerrado 3 meses y los están envenenando con "vacunas" y los ves aplaudiendo en los balcones.

Aquí no estamos tratando con humanos, son otra cosa.


----------



## Omegatron (10 May 2022)

Al paro y al hambre ahora lo llaman la gran renuncia.


----------



## Arnicio (10 May 2022)

Y de la renuncia de los que por aprobar un test o varios tienen sueldo de por vida y se cogen más bajas que nadie (reconocido por estadísticas).
Y de la renuncia viviendo de sectores subvencionados como eléctricas, bancos, empresas semi-públicas….


----------



## JyQ (10 May 2022)

La ley española con sus políticas que dificultan crear empresas rentables y facilita la subvención, fomenta los salarios bajos y las ganas de preferir una paga.
Comenzó porque cada vez había menos empresarios y empleados y más funcis y paguiteros.
Pero.
Todo ha reventado, ya no es algo que esperemos.
Ya está sucediendo.
Estanflación, lo salarios se quedan igual, incluso bajan, y los precios suben.
Se para el empleo, la gente deja de remar o de emprender porque no es rentable.
Lo nuevo de la ecuación es que el gobierno tendrá que paralizar pagos a paguiteros, subvencionados y pensionistas porque ya no hay más préstamos bancarios, el banco central subirá los tipos para parar la sangría de crédito en manos de ninjas privados y "gastores", que no gestores, públicos. 
Cuya resaca de deuda durará unos años.
Se vienen años interesantes, hay que aprender a vivir con lo mínimo.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Mi caso. 15 años de autónomo, me di de baja en el principio de circovid. Trabajo hay, lo que no hay son las ganas de subvencionar a todo éste despropósito con mis impuestos. Cuando yo veía que el estado me aporta, yo primero era a favor de hacer las cosas bien, trabajar en A y pagar hasta el último céntimo. ¿Ahora, por qué voy a pagar? ¿Por las citas telefónicas con el médico y Ibuprofeno para todos los males? ¿Para un nuevo chiringuito de igualdad y LGBT? ¿Por la cuarta ronda de "vacunación"? ¿Por la atención recibida de autocontestador eterno en todas las instituciones públicas? ¿Para dar la vida buena a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para que haya más maderos a vigilar un estado de alarma inconstitucional? Etc. etc. etc. Con nuestro sudor y esfuerzo mantenemos a los que nos están dando por el culo y encima sin vaselina.



siempre en mi equipo.

con lo del ibuprofeno has dado en el clavo macho. algo de lo que siempre me quejé.

saludos


----------



## esforzado (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> De renuncia nada, la gente hace lo que no están haciendo los sindicatos. Ajustar la oferta y demanda. Si tuviese un sueldo por encima de la media, no lo soltaba tan facil.



no... eso sería en un mercado libre...

en este país... socialista para más señas... uno tiene que elegir entre trabajar y que te colectivicen el 80% de tus ganancias... o robar y vivir de lo que colectivizan a los demás...

y según ambos niveles de vida van confluyendo... pues uno elige robar, por supuesto...


----------



## Arnicio (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Hace bien, juega sus cartas. Crees que al dueño del bar si le va mal, lo mantendrá??


----------



## polnet (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero entonces no entiendo las quejas, teniendo la ley de tu parte no tienes porqué hacer mas de 40 horas, pasa que si te ciñes a la ley te dan la patada, pero eso es culpa del que se deja pisar, si mañana todos nos levantáramos con mi mentalidad, nadie haría mas de 40 horas, el problema es siempre de los mismos, los serviles y sumisos que se dejan machacar.



Que ley, la ley es una patraña como la Constitución, al final la gente aguanta mientras le interesa, cada día están dejando entrar a miles de ilegales para seguir exprimiendo todo lo que pueden, aguanta el que no le queda más remedio...


----------



## luca (10 May 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Akira. (10 May 2022)

En España ser esclavo esta bien visto. El servilismo esta a la orden del día y cuanto más tragues más palmaditas en la espalda.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Uno le contesta :_ponle un detective_

en serio es tremendo ponerle un detective a un tio que gana 500 o 1000€...y que la baja se la ha firmado un médico y por tanto es legal.

Cuando un moro te gana eso sin currar cuando los chorizos que Gobiernan expolian y nadie les tose, etc etc

Es tremendo asco de ciudadanos


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Que ley, la ley es una patraña como la Constitución, al final la gente aguanta mientras le interesa, cada día están dejando entrar a miles de ilegales para seguir exprimiendo todo lo que pueden, aguanta el que no le queda más remedio...



Que si, que se como funciona el país, pero tu firmas un contrato de 40 horas y tienes todo el derecho a cumplirlo, si haces mas es porque quieres y porque tienes detrás a 20 esquiroles asquerosos.

La culpa de todo esto es de quien lo consiente, si nadie consiente no existe el abuso. Y claro, para eso llenan el país de miserables, para que el abuso no termine.


----------



## frankie83 (10 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Qué se joda ese otanero come pollas.



Si en serio con la banderita de ucrania para darse un tono; igual a los que aparecieron a los dos dias con su mascarilla de marca o colorada


----------



## Tackler (10 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si no hubiese un 15% de paro desde hace decadas el mercado laboral sería muy muy diferente, para muchos sería directamente irreconocible.




Eso es algo que la gente de izquierdas no entiende. Todas las medidas y regulaciones que toman hacen que el paro baje más lento. A eso le sumas inmigración descontrolada y trabajo en negro y tienes lo que hay: abusos por todos lados y sueldos de miseria.

La gente remaria agusto si remar le sirviera de algo. Pero es que reman sin parar todos los días de la semana excepto uno (hostelería) para que luego la recompensa no le permita ni un techo.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero si los han encerrado 3 meses y los están envenenando con "vacunas" y los ves aplaudiendo en los balcones.
> 
> Aquí no estamos tratando con humanos, son otra cosa.



Carcasas vacias sin duda


----------



## R_Madrid (10 May 2022)

A mi en una entrevista reciente me dijeron que era un trabajo de “horario amplio” y que había que ir adelantando trabajo en casa !

Pero esto que cojones es ? No les es suficiente con sacrificar 40 horas semanales mas desplazamientos y todo lo que conlleva prepararse… joder, que la mente y el cuerpo necesitan descansar de una puta jornada laboral de 40 horas coño

Y para cobrar una reputa mierda incluso en puestos de cierto nivel

No cuento mas detalles pero detecté 4 banderas rojas y 1 causa de fuerza mayor insalubre.

POCO ME PARECE


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



Despues de enterarme que a los repartidores de hamburguesas y los de amazon les obliga la gente a bajar SU BASURA bajo amenaza de dejarles mala reseña, veo que esto se va a la mierda. Hay un tirano dentro de un montón de gente, solo que no se les ha presentado la oportunidad de tener a alguien debajo para pisarlo.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, legalmente las jornadas son de 40 horas semanales ¿Qué les impide a los trabajadores una vez llegado a las 40 horas no ir al trabajo?
> 
> Yo lo hice en su momento, una vez firmaba el contrato hacía mis 40 horas y para casa.
> 
> Y NO TE PUEDEN HACER NADA



A mi me metieron en una reunion para afearme que solo aportara el “minimo legal”. Esto es antes de la plandemia

Continué cumpliendo con el contrato y a la semana me echaron por seguir haciendo segun ellos el minimo legal

Espero que esos negreros revienten a efectos secundarios kakunales


----------



## ka&an (10 May 2022)

Verle con la banderita Ukra te ahorra leer el tweet...

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

[


csainz dijo:


> Despues de enterarme que a los repartidores de hamburguesas y los de amazon les obliga la gente a bajar SU BASURA bajo amenaza de dejarles mala reseña, veo que esto se va a la mierda. Hay un tirano dentro de un montón de gente, solo que no se les ha presentado la oportunidad de tener a alguien debajo para pisarlo.



criticamos los empresarios a políticos, pero no nos miramos el ombligo. Los españoles en general son basura un pueblo envidioso de puñaladas traperas, de que venga detrás que arreee, del mientras a mi me vaya bien se joda el resto...

El español prefiere brindar ayuda a un extranjero que al mismo español

El español prefiere recorrer 5000km para recoger a ucranianos pero dejar desatendidos a sus padres en una residencia ...

eso los gobernantes lo saben y lo utilizan

La gente se olvida que TODOS vamos en el mismo barco, si los gobernantes son basura, los empresarios , y LOS mismos ciudadanos o empleados también, el barco se hunde y nono podrá ser levantado jamás..


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> A mi me metieron en una reunion para afearme que solo aportara el “minimo legal”. Esto es antes de la plandemia
> 
> Continué cumpliendo con el contrato y a la semana me echaron por seguir haciendo segun ellos el minimo legal
> 
> Espero que esos negreros revienten a efectos secundarios kakunales



A mi también me pasó, los compañeros me empezaron a mirar raro y a tratarme diferente, una vez terminó el contrato para casa me mandaron. Que putos miserables son, pero el encargado ya no pudo mirarme por encima del hombro nunca mas, eso les revienta, que un recién llegado esté por encima de ellos y de los jefes.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero entonces no entiendo las quejas, teniendo la ley de tu parte no tienes porqué hacer mas de 40 horas, pasa que si te ciñes a la ley te dan la patada, pero eso es culpa del que se deja pisar, si mañana todos nos levantáramos con mi mentalidad, nadie haría mas de 40 horas, el problema es siempre de los mismos, los serviles y sumisos que se dejan machacar.



Eso es

El puto problema siempre ha sido de los putos borregos que se dejan pisar y se dejan pinchar y lo que aun esta por venir

Comeran insectos y seran felices los muy hijos de puta

Las elites en esto quizas tienen razon. Son escoria

Que revienten todos, todo el puto dia de vida borreguil para luego posturear en el instagram con una foto mierder del unico momento de libertad que tendran en toda la puta semana

CERDOS


----------



## tracrium (10 May 2022)

Normal. Lo más valioso que tenemos es el tiempo.
Si trabajar más no va a mejorar significativamente nuestra calidad de vida, mejor trabajar lo mínimo.
Los altos impuestos tampoco facilitan trabajar más. Conforme se gana más el retorno por hora de trabajo disminuye.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 May 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Normal. Lo más valioso que tenemos es el tiempo.
> Si trabajar más no va a mejorar significativamente nuestra calidad de vida, mejor trabajar lo mínimo.
> Los altos impuestos tampoco facilitan trabajar más. Conforme se gana más el retorno por hora de trabajo disminuye.



Pues si

Por eso yo en la cabeza tengo que lo mejor sería algo a tiempo parcial cerca de casa o teletrabajando pero quizas sea ciencia ficcion


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

"Bajar la basura y no subir por el ascensor": así tratan algunos clientes a los repartidores del Burger King


Pedir comida a domicilio se ha convertido en un recurso más que habitual en muchos hogares, especialmente a raíz de la pandemia, siendo las franquicias de...




www.directoalpaladar.com


----------



## DVD1975 (10 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Conozco multitud de gente que llega el verano y dejan sus trabajos de mierda...o pillan bajas por ansiedad. Luego tiran de ayudas hasta que se quedan a 0 ya que gastar dinero de viajes y terrazas es facil... y luego a empezar de cero.



Yo conozco varios.
Como tienen piso pagado.
La mujer o el marido trabajo bueno y adiós.
En la crisis del 2008 me salió un trabajo de verano 3 meses nos presentamos 6 a la entrevista.
Al saber que solo eran 3 meses se fueron 3.
Quedamos un español de unos 50 una argentina de 20 y yo de 30.
Empezamos a trabajar y el de 50 desaparece y le despiden.
La de 20 argentina se va a su país en un mes.
Y yo me quedé sola los otros 2 meses.
En verano nadie quiere trabajar y menos en trabajos basura


----------



## Okjito (10 May 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras si



Eso pienso yo...pero van pasando los años y yo no paro de remar, dejarme la salud...y esta peña pegándose la vida padre. El truco es irse a vivir a la montaña. Cuando llego el cvoid y estos amigos perdieron sus curros se apuntaron a un plan del ayuntamiento en el que les regalaron un curro donde no había nada que hacer y les daban 1000 euros al mes. Con 1000 al mes en un pueblo del Pirineo vives. Yo mientras remo mis 40-50h semanales dejándome la salud. Espero de corazón que llegue el día en que la vida les ponga en su sitio...pero de momento ganan por goleada. Eso si...la decadencia de occidente... son gente joven que ni le hables de tener hijos. Viajar y comer ...no tienen otra aspiración.


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

Situacion reciente
Emplead@ que lleva años trabajando decide tomarse una temporada sabatica, lleva trabajando muchos años en diferentes empresas
Pide en la empresa que se le despida, le dicen que no, Por no alargar la historia al final se va voluntariamente , ha estado trabajando creo que un mes en otra empresa y ahora dos años de paro


----------



## JyQ (10 May 2022)

Una gran renuncia no es lo mismo en España que en EEUU.
En EEUU es fácil renunciar a un trabajo, el despido es barato, no tienes que aguantar tonterías, te vas y punto, no te casas con ningún empresario con un lazo de sangre de virgen pactado con la luna llena, y mañana estás trabajando en otra cosa, es lo que sucedió hace unos meses: 20 millones de personas dejaron su empleo, y la mayoría de ellas consiguieron algo mejor.
En España eso es impensable, aquí hay que agarrarse como clavo ardiendo a un trabajo de mierda miserable y mal pagado, te casas con el empresario porque el político socialista así lo quiere, porque sabes que después de este trabajo no hay otro esperando y si lo hay probablemente no será mejor, además como el despido es caro, quien tiene cierta antigüedad tiene que aguantar el abuso que supone la antigüedad, que en realidad es el precio que cuesta que puedan tocarte los huevos.
La pandemia ha cambiado mucha mentalidad de remero, pero es más fácil cambiarla donde es más fácil mover el empleo, España no es el caso.
A eso le sumamos el fomento de pagas y creación de "empleo" público y ya puedes apagar.
Pero, como dije en un post anterior, en la situación actual no parece lejana la fecha en la que alguien tendrá que salir a una palestra con micrófonos a anunciar que se reducen los sueldos de los funcis y se congelan las pensiones si queremos salir de esta, si es que no viene un técnico de Bruselas a imponerlo, como pasó con Grecia, porque querrán "their money back", y con razón.


----------



## dcuartero (10 May 2022)

Buenos días, yo trabajo dos horas al día, ganó lo mínimo pero me la suda, durante el COVID tuve dos trabajos y cobre ERTE, hubo días que trabaje 20 Horas, durmiendo 4 horas, después del palo que me dio Hacienda , no voy a volver a trabajar nunca más en dos curros, pienso estar los próximos DOCE años currando lo mínimo, Hacienda JODEtE, eso sino me largo de este País de MIERDA, donde las cuquis están en hoteles de cinco estrellas con cajas de condones pagadas por Cruz Roja,y los palmeros sin casa sin futuro sin ayudas, durmiendo en un coche, que reme su P u T. A madre


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Eso es
> 
> El puto problema siempre ha sido de los putos borregos que se dejan pisar y se dejan pinchar y lo que aun esta por venir
> 
> ...



Poesía para mis oidos, Klaus swab mi pastor, más madera daría yo a esta basura


----------



## dcuartero (10 May 2022)

Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda? 
Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp


----------



## 21creciente (10 May 2022)

*el que reme SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



Asi es, a mi un año me tocó entregarles 300€ por tener dos pagadores, la suma da igual , mientras sean dos pagadores, alegaron que la segunda empresa no me hizo el irpf bien...


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Una gran renuncia no es lo mismo en España que en EEUU.
> En EEUU es fácil renunciar a un trabajo, el despido es barato, no tienes que aguantar tonterías, te vas y punto, no te casas con ningún empresario con un lazo de sangre de virgen pactado con la luna llena, y mañana estás trabajando en otra cosa, es lo que sucedió hace unos meses: 20 millones de personas dejaron su empleo, y la mayoría de ellas consiguieron algo mejor.
> En España eso es impensable, aquí hay que agarrarse como clavo ardiendo a un trabajo de mierda miserable y mal pagado, te casas con el empresario porque el político socialista así lo quiere, porque sabes que después de este trabajo no hay otro esperando y si lo hay probablemente no será mejor, además como el despido es caro, quien tiene cierta antigüedad tiene que aguantar el abuso que supone la antigüedad, que en realidad es el precio que cuesta que puedan tocarte los huevos.
> La pandemia ha cambiado mucha mentalidad de remero, pero es más fácil cambiarla donde es más fácil mover el empleo, España no es el caso.
> ...




Si esa es la diferencia.

En España si te despiden estás jodidísimo salvo tengas una especialidad demandada o un crack, un fuera de serie. Por eso el contrato de trabajo está casi blindado, se busca la fijeza y se indemniza al trabajador si es despedido.

En ispein según estadistica un trabajador que despiden puede tardar uno o dos años en encontrar un empleo o quizás más o ya nunca y esa indemnización de despido más la prestación por desempleo suple un poco esa falta de empleo a posterior que la media de gente tiene.


En USA es diferente te despiden y casi que a la mañana siguiente empiezas en otro curro. Además en EEUU el empleo es flexible, el hecho de no exigir titulaciones ni requisitos para postular en un puesto de trabajo, el hecho de que la gente cambie tanto de empleo por que le sale otro que cobra más, deja vacantes libres y no tapona el mercado laboral,( cualquier mindundi puede trabajar)

En España encima que hay poco trabajo se exige mucho, titulaciones, certificaciones, experiencia.. 

Eso es empeorar aún el mercado de trabajo porque excluyes a mucha gente por no tener titulo o experiencia, además en España el trabajo se subvenciona por sexo, condiciones social o edad...si eres mujer el empresario paga menos a la ss, si eres mujer maltratada, si eres menor de 30años eso es empeorar aún más el problema laboral.


----------



## dcuartero (10 May 2022)

Deuda del Reino d Hispanistan 1.400.000.000.000.000


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

Pues es una noticia viral de ayer, y si ves los comentarios, parece que algunos repartidores tragan, por miedo a las reseñas. Cuando lo vi hacer a jose mota me hacia gracia, pero resulta que existe gente que le endiña la basura a quien sea, hasta visitas


----------



## JyQ (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Pues es una noticia viral de ayer, y si ves los comentarios, parece que algunos repartidores tragan, por miedo a las reseñas. Cuando lo vi hacer a jose mota me hacia gracia, pero resulta que existe gente que le endiña la basura a quien sea, hasta visitas



Alguien sin miedo a comer escupitajos con mocos.
La gente no psicópata no trata así a los camareros/repartidores, aunque sólo sea por el miedo a comerte algo que no iba en el menú.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (10 May 2022)

Bendita inmersión lingüística


----------



## kokod (10 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo conozco varios.
> Como tienen piso pagado.
> La mujer o el marido trabajo bueno y adiós.
> En la crisis del 2008 me salió un trabajo de verano 3 meses nos presentamos 6 a la entrevista.
> ...



Yo cuando era chaval no me importaba a pesar de que me perdí muchos veranos en agosto remando de sol a sol, sin ir al pueblo sin playa...
En realidad me daba igual ya que mis padres me inculcaron lo del esfuerzo y el trabajo para ser alguien en esta vida, pero luego pasaron los años y me di cuenta que hice el gilipollas que ya podía remar bien fuerte que nunca absolutamente nunca conseguiría un piso, ahora que soy más viejo que reme en verano su puta madre por un cuenco de arroz, cuando te haces viejo y maduras y te da todo prácticamente igual lo último que quieres es aguantar a Charos y negreros en junio o agosto para que luego en septiembre te den boleto, el otro día hablando con un amigo que es empresario ( empresa heredada y caída del cielo ya que el no sabe hacer la O con un canuto) sé quejaba de lo mismo _llega el verano y no encuentro a trabajadores , _la respuesta es sencilla tienes dos opciones o pagas más o si no quieres pagar más y no encuentras trabajadores te bajas de la oficina al taller y te pones un buzo de trabajo y a meterle a la soldadura.

Psdt : Calopez me cago en tu vida quita los putos anuncios que no dejan forear y ocupan toda la puta pantalla del móvil.


----------



## Topedelagama (10 May 2022)

Después de la "gran renuncia" vendrá la "gran llorada".


----------



## Guepardo (10 May 2022)

Es fácil, antes con un sueldo:

Casado, casa, vacaciones, segunda residencia, tres o cuatro hijos, indefinido, ibas ascendiendo y progresando.

Ahora con un sueldo:

Soltero, sin hijos, sin casa, sin coche, cogiendo transporte masificado, ETT, compartiendo piso, Y NO AHORRAS, y encima CANCER, ESTRÉS, ANSIEDAD, HERNIAS...

Mi pregunta es PARA QUE COJONES TRABAJAR?


----------



## pakitakita (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Los palilleros ni se cortan, con su bandera de otanista satanista



Ese título es mío. Otanista satanista como dios manda. También soy anglo-sionista-nazi. Pero ese título no lo uso mucho para que no os exploten vuestras cabecicas llenas de serrín.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

COMO TIENE QUE SER : EN SRI LANKA SE LE HAN HINCHADO LOS HUEVOS POR NOSEQUE Y HAN TIRADO AL RIO EL COCHE DE UN EX MINISTRO. PROPIEDADES DE POLITICOS


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-tiene-que-ser-en-sri-lanka-se-le-han-hinchado-los-huevos-por-noseque-y-han-tirado-al-rio-el-coche-de-un-ex-ministro-propiedades-de-politicos.1753758/ Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council @IntellUK 49 minutes ago Sri Lanka had enough...




www.burbuja.info











* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK

49 minutes ago

Sri Lanka had enough with their corrupt government. A former minister's car was thrown into the water by protesters in Colombo. Residences, properties and vehicles of ruling party members are targeted across the island.



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/05/OoZUN41HD3KAvklPSPWt_10_adc57e8a7481a312a4f1aae167ad5124_video_original.mp4



AL PARECER HABRIAN TIRADO AL MANZANARES AL COCHE DE UN " EX MINISTRO CORRUPTO"

ALA GVARROS CON LOS PATOS VENGA !! A REFRESCARSE ! AL PILON !

Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council





​


----------



## Shudra (10 May 2022)

Trabajar es esclavitud.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Yo hice eso de una empresa cuando puse en una balanza lo que daba y recibia, pero la mayoría y sobre todo en algunos trabajos ya tienen interiorizado lo que hay.
> Y no todo es culpa del empresario, el gobierno cada vez quiere recaudar más, y eso provoca que cada vez compense menos trabajar...



¿En Dinamarca cómo son los sueldos y condiciones y cuánto recauda el gobierno?


----------



## greg_house (10 May 2022)

Hay una renuncia encubierta . La gente no se pira del curro (esto no es usa) , la gente baja el rendimiento hasta que reviente la situación .

No hay expectativas y ya está todo el mundo dándose cuenta.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



El mayor problema de los trabajadores de este país es que la mayoría ha interiorizado que es clase media.

Se lo creen, empatizan más con un empresario que con un compañero de trabajo, tienen "aspiraciones".

La hostia va a ser tremenda y no va a tardar mucho.

La culpa será de Putin o del que toque.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*PROPIEADES Y CASAS DE LOS MIEMBROS DEL PARTIDO DEL GOBIERNO DE SRI LANKA *
*OBJETIVO DE LAS TURBAS JUSTICIERA*S
JAJA

Sri Lanka had enough with their corrupt government. A former minister's car was thrown into the water by protesters in Colombo. Residences, properties and vehicles of ruling party members are targeted across the island.

AL PILOOOOONNN GVARROOOOOOOOOOOS


​[/QUOTE]


----------



## 21creciente (10 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Hay una renuncia encubierta . La gente no se pira del curro (esto no es usa) , la gente baja el rendimiento hasta que reviente la situación .
> 
> No hay expectativas y ya está todo el mundo dándose cuenta.



Las bajas por depresión y ansiedad van que vuelan


----------



## CaraCortada (10 May 2022)

Joder pues lo que menos me lo esperaba es que el remero despierte y reaccione y menos con el paro que tenemos aquí. Si se sigue extendiendo este fenómeno igual cambio mi estrategia y en lugar de buscar o esperar la oportunidad para dejar el remo con derechos lo hago a la brava mandando a la mierda a todo dios. Viendo que no soy el unico me costará menos trabajo.


----------



## Matgiber11 (10 May 2022)

Trabajar para seguir trabajando ,que os follen! prefiero pasar a cuchillo a sindicalistas y políticos ,en el talego se come y se vive bien


----------



## Cygnus Saint (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asi es, a mi un año me tocó entregarles 300€ por tener dos pagadores, la suma da igual , mientras sean dos pagadores, alegaron que la segunda empresa no me hizo el irpf bien...



Qué pesados sois con los dos pagadores. Que eso no influye en nada. Si hasta tú mismo has dado la respuesta!

Ánimo!!


----------



## trinidad Santos (10 May 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> Las bajas por depresión y ansiedad van que vuelan



Aquí uno que lo puede decir en primera persona


----------



## Rocker (10 May 2022)

En prácticamente todos los países anglos están teniendo problemas para cubrir la demanda en hostelería y en ciudados de ancianos, es lógico con el encierro del coronavirus y la obligación de cerrar algunos sectores los trabajadores han decidido autoemplearse, los más espabilados montan cualquier cosa online y que reme otro.

Hablo de los jóvenes sin cargas, se han cansado de no poder ahorrar para comprarse un piso o de no tener trabajo de calidad mientras estudian o después, y eso significa el boom enorme de todos los youtubers, instagramers que no es que vivan la mayoría en mansiones o viajando de hotel en hotel.... la gran mayoría aunque no lo cuentan sencillamente se han comprado una camper, por eso pueden viajar lo que les de la gana y los vemos siempre con fotos en todos sitios, es el truco real, no son tan ricos como quieren aparentar salvo un puñado de ellos, el resto, los otros 20 o 50 millones que pululan por ahí jóvenes en pareja sin hijos no es que sean de clase media y se lo paguen sus papis, en algunos casos sí, pero en la mayoría sencillamente se han cansado de ser los camareros, los trabajadores de amazon, o de cualquier sitio por 25.000 libras al año teniendo que pagar un alquiler de 400 o 900 o más si ven en Londres comida y facturas aparte.

Y las instagramers retocadas siempre en las fotos enseñando carne en las piscinas de hotel, no son modelos de ninguna marca aunque pongan que son modelos, son otra cosa que todos sabéis por eso se pueden permitir viajar tanto de un sitio a otro. Lo de que hacen críticas a los hoteles y les ofrecen alojamiento gratis no es más que humo y mentiras.

Imagináos a todos los hoteles del mundo dejando habitaciones gratis a 5 millones de instagrammers para promocionarse pensando en que van a recibir más clientes, es una puta mentira, la gente va a un destino y si su presupuesto se lo puede permitir paga un determinado hotel sino va a otro donde haya habitaciones disponibles, se la suda que allí se haya hospedado sabe dios de gratis y él tenga que pagar.

Os engañan como quieren.

Edito y añado:

Aparte de estos, los únicos que realmente renuncian son los que tienen cargos altos con unos ahorros importantes para estar un tiempo de descanso buscando otra cosa, o para montar su propio negocio, y sobre todo se da en los paises desarrollados, España está en los países de dar pena, por mucho que creamos que somos superiores en algo.
En España los pobretones no renuncian, siguen siendo esclavos eternamente, incluso prefieren huir de casa de sus padres si les toca un divorcio y pierden su piso, prefieren alquilar algo antes que irse de vuelta a casa de los padres, así que imaginaros el nivel de renuncia que hay. CERO.

Lo que hay en España es desempleo, corrupción y cachondeo de los corruptos, los de abajo a tragar con todo o a emigrar, no queda otra.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 May 2022)

Yo ya lo hice antes de que se pusiese de moda.
Oh, descubres que se puede vivir sin estar pegado al remo y siguiendo los movimientos migratorios diarios de las masas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - ULTIMA HORA; Moncloa convoca una rueda de prensa urgente a las 9:30. Comparecen Bolaños e Isabel Rodríguez.


https://okdiario.com/espana/huerta-experto-ciberseguridad-como-funciona-pegasus-version-del-gobierno-no-sostiene-9004685 https://www.libertaddigital.com/espana/2022-05-02/incredulidad-cni-supuesto-espionaje-sanchez-robles-quieren-cabeza-directora-6892936/...




www.burbuja.info







Spock dijo:


> :::













Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros


Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez




www.elconfidencial.com












El Gobierno cesa a la directora del CNI, Paz Esteban


El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima...




www.lavanguardia.com












El Consejo de Ministros valora este martes el cese de la directora del CNI


El Gobierno valorará este martes en el Consejo de Ministros el posible cese de Paz Esteban, directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), tras la




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En prácticamente todos los países anglos están teniendo problemas para cubrir la demanda en hostelería y en ciudados de ancianos, es lógico con el encierro del coronavirus y la obligación de cerrar algunos sectores los trabajadores han decidido autoemplearse, los más espabilados montan cualquier cosa online y que reme otro.
> 
> Hablo de los jóvenes sin cargas, se han cansado de no poder ahorrar para comprarse un piso o de no tener trabajo de calidad mientras estudian o después, y eso significa el boom enorme de todos los youtubers, instagramers que no es que vivan la mayoría en mansiones o viajando de hotel en hotel.... la gran mayoría aunque no lo cuentan sencillamente se han comprado una camper, por eso pueden viajar lo que les de la gana y los vemos siempre con fotos en todos sitios, es el truco real, no son tan ricos como quieren aparentar salvo un puñado de ellos, el resto, los otros 20 o 50 millones que pululan por ahí jóvenes en pareja sin hijos no es que sean de clase media y se lo paguen sus papis, en algunos casos sí, pero en la mayoría sencillamente se han cansado de ser los camareros, los trabajadores de amazon, o de cualquier sitio por 25.000 libras al año teniendo que pagar un alquiler de 400 o 900 o más si ven en Londres comida y facturas aparte.
> 
> ...



Ese efecto lo he notado en youtube. Desde un zulo paco, con un fondo verde o poniendo placas sobre el gotele y una estanteria llena de funkopops y tiras led, puedes aparentar una vida que no tienes. Hay una muchacha que sigue mi hija, que tenia un canal donde jugaba con la nintendo y tenia gatos, lo tipico. 

Cuando comentó que era enfermera y lo habia dejado aluciné... hasta que me dice la niña que ha desaparecido de internet. Supongo , y me lo invento pero no me equivocaré mucho, que pidió excedencia mientras ganaba mas en internet, pero el sueldo fijo tira mucho, y despues del boom del confinamiento ha tenido que aflojar la cosa.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Qué pesados sois con los dos pagadores. Que eso no influye en nada. Si hasta tú mismo has dado la respuesta!
> 
> Ánimo!!



Pues claro que influye porque baja el minimo para que sea obligatorio hacer la declaracion.
Y asi los curritos mileuristas que estuvieron 6 meses pasando hambre sin cobrar los ERTE porque en el SEPE pasaban de currar se encuentran al año siguiente con que tienen que pagar a Hacienda.

Cosas chulisimas.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Conozco multitud de gente que llega el verano y dejan sus trabajos de mierda...o pillan bajas por ansiedad. Luego tiran de ayudas hasta que se quedan a 0 ya que gastar dinero de viajes y terrazas es facil... y luego a empezar de cero.



Hacen de puta madre, yo hago lo mismo, y eso que tengo un buen sueldo y me hacen unas 2 ofertas diarias para trabajar en cualquier parte del mundo. Los que hemos vivido la temporalidad y los trabajos de mierda ahora usamos la temporalidad a nuestro favor, a pesar de que tenemos opciones. Hemos amoldado nuestras vidas a la precariedad, y ahora somos nosotros los que dejamos los trabajos fisicos y nos pillamos las bajas.

Las empresas pensaban que ibamos a estar disponibles para cuando ellos quisiese y les ha salido el tiro por la culata.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

bueno a esta la ha cesado ANTONIO

PARA SALVAR SU CULO 
NO HA RENUNCIADO
LA HAN RENUNCIADO






COMO HARAN CON VOSOTROS HAHA​


----------



## HuskyJerk (10 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Pues si
> 
> Por eso yo en la cabeza tengo que lo mejor sería algo a tiempo parcial cerca de casa o teletrabajando pero quizas sea ciencia ficcion



Jaja yo estuve así más de una década, hasta que cerró la empresa meses antes del Plan Coronita.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

__





Rumor: - LA VANGUARDIA DA COMO SEGURO EL CESE DE LA DIRECTORA DEL CENEÍ - ( CNI ) - HOY MISMO POR ANTONIO. DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS | ROYUELA


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-vanguardia-da-como-seguro-el-cese-de-la-directora-del-cenei-cni-hoy-mismo-por-antonio-dame-tu-fuerza-pegasus-royuela.1753775/ Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno...




www.burbuja.info






*Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno*​ 
*Caso Pegasus*

*El Gobierno destituye a Paz Esteban, directora del CNI, reacciones en directo*






*El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima reunión*
Juan Carlos Merino Madrid

10/05/2022 10:25Actualizado a 10/05/2022 11:31
Llega la reacción. Pedro Sánchez prometió actuar con la máxima transparencia, la máxima celeridad y la máxima contundencia ante el escándalo político del espionaje que amenaza el curso de la legislatura y de su propio mandato. Y hoy, a la vista de los informes sobre la amplitud del espionaje con el programa Pegasus sufrido en el seno del Ejecutivo –que además de al propio presidente del Gobierno y la titular de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afecta a otros ministros-, Sánchez ha decidido adoptar decisiones contundentes y dirimir responsabilidades.
En primer lugar, el cese de la directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), Paz Esteban, como máxima responsable del grave fallo de seguridad que permitió unos espionajes confirmados en los teléfonos móviles del presidente y de otros ministros hace un año, sin que se tuviera constancia de ellos hasta que hace unas semanas estalló el caso de los seguimientos al independentismo.​
[IMG alt="Paz Esteban, la directora del CNI en la entrada de la comision de secreretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados
(Dani Duch)"]https://www.lavanguardia.com/files/...r/uploads/2022/05/05/6273d765de429.jpeg[/IMG]
Paz Esteban, la hasta ahora directora del CNI, en la entrada de la comisión de secretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados (Dani Duch)​ 
Con los informes elaborados por el Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN) –el organismo dependiente del CNI competente en materia de ciberseguridad– que determinan el alcance del espionaje sufrido en el seno del Gobierno con el programa Pegasus, Sánchez ha planteado la destitución de la directora del servicio secreto español durante la reunión del Consejo de Ministros que se ha celebrado este martes.
Será precisamente Margarita Robles quien comparecerá este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros junto a la portavoz del Gobierno, Isabel Rodríguez. Además del presidente del Gobierno y la ministra de Defensa, también se podrían haber visto comprometidos los móviles del ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, y del actual ministro de Agricultura, Luis Planas.
Una vez dirimidas las responsabilidades por el escándalo del espionaje en el Ejecutivo, Sánchez prevé trasladar igualmente la decisión del cese de la directora del CNI al presidente de la Generalitat, Pere Aragonès, precisamente uno de los dirigentes independentistas que fueron espiados, en su caso, no obstante, con autorización judicial.
Sánchez y Aragonès se emplazaron el pasado viernes en Barcelona a mantener una próxima reunión con la que poder reconducir el choque provocado por el caso Pegasus, tras el que Esquerra mantiene bloqueada toda la agenda legislativa del Gobierno.​ 
Mostrar 78 comentarios









El Gobierno cesa a la directora del CNI, Paz Esteban


El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima...




www.lavanguardia.com












El Consejo de Ministros valora este martes el cese de la directora del CNI


El Gobierno valorará este martes en el Consejo de Ministros el posible cese de Paz Esteban, directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), tras la




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

ANTONIO ESTA HACIENDO SUS DIESES PARA LA "GRAN RENUNCIA HOHO


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Es fácil, antes con un sueldo:
> 
> Casado, casa, vacaciones, segunda residencia, tres o cuatro hijos, indefinido, ibas ascendiendo y progresando.
> 
> ...



Hoy en dia tenemos una relacion circular con el trabajo, es decir, trabajas para trabajar. La inmensa mayoria no quiere darse cuenta que todo su dinero se dedica a su mantenimiento para seguir remando.

Una casa en la ciudad porque es donde hay trabajo, un coche para ir al trabajo, una mujer para compartir gastos, su ocio esta momtado para olvidar el trabajo.

Cuanta mas gente decida dejar de trabajar mejor para todos, son los autenticos heroes y algun dia seran vistos como los Galos.


----------



## Errete (10 May 2022)

Pues normal, el contrato social está roto, el sistema es una farsa.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Es fácil, antes con un sueldo:
> 
> Casado, casa, vacaciones, segunda residencia, tres o cuatro hijos, indefinido, ibas ascendiendo y progresando.
> 
> ...




Antes trabajabas para ti y la familia.

Ahora para desconocidos y vividores de lo público/estado.


----------



## hightower (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



Eso no es así, pero bueno...


----------



## K... (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, legalmente las jornadas son de 40 horas semanales ¿Qué les impide a los trabajadores una vez llegado a las 40 horas no ir al trabajo?
> 
> Yo lo hice en su momento, una vez firmaba el contrato hacía mis 40 horas y para casa.
> 
> Y NO TE PUEDEN HACER NADA



Haciendo eso no terminas el periodo de prueba. Vamos, si te vas, el primer día te dicen que no vuelvas al día siguiente. 

Puedes denunciar a inspección de trabajo, pero poco caso suelen hacer.


----------



## IMPULSES (10 May 2022)

Pues a ver q inventan , supongo q la crisis del 2008 fue un ensayo para la q viene.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

pakitakita dijo:


> Ese título es mío. Otanista satanista como dios manda. También soy anglo-sionista-nazi. Pero ese título no lo uso mucho para que no os exploten vuestras cabecicas llenas de serrín.



Vuelve a @eL PERRO , que aburres


----------



## imaginARIO (10 May 2022)

Siempre fue un país de vagos, por eso gana siempre el sosialismo.
Y la Pesoe azul no quita las paguitas que si no, no lo vota ni Dios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

La gran renuncia continua y algunos que no se enteran


Pues si Por eso yo en la cabeza tengo que lo mejor sería algo a tiempo parcial cerca de casa o teletrabajando pero quizas sea ciencia ficcion Jaja yo estuve así más de una década, hasta que cerró la empresa meses antes del Plan Coronita.




www.burbuja.info





A TRABAJAR COMO YO HAGO


PVTOS GVARROS

HO HO HO










Rumor: - LA VANGUARDIA DA COMO SEGURO EL CESE DE LA DIRECTORA DEL CENEÍ - ( CNI ) - HOY MISMO POR ANTONIO. DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS | ROYUELA


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-vanguardia-da-como-seguro-el-cese-de-la-directora-del-cenei-cni-hoy-mismo-por-antonio-dame-tu-fuerza-pegasus-royuela.1753775/ Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno...




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - tracking resignations: resulta que habia dimitido hace 3 dias la flamante primera ministra de SUECIA Magdalena Andersson. algo habra hecho


BIDEN QUE AL ESTILO DE PLASMA RAJOY | SI NO HAY TELEMPROTER SE VA DE SU PLATO FAKE ESTILO CASA BLANCA ¿LINK : QUIEN CONTROLA Y ESCRIBE LOS TELEPROMPTER Y LAS PANTALLAS QUE LEEN LOS ACTORES " POLITICOS " ? : Varios años " DELTA " | Worth remembering. [note: they all read from a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tackler (10 May 2022)

Yo tengo una pregunta para la gente en general.
Mi mujer gana unos 16k al año y yo 38k al año. Los 16k son prácticamente casi netos, en cambio los 38k se quedan en unos 28k netos. Ganando eso entre los dos y viviendo de alquiler podemos ahorrar perfectamente pero... No nos da para un piso salvo viviendo como estamos viviendo ahora mismo, que es ahorrando todo y viviendo como ermitaños. No me extraña que la gente que gana el mínimo y encima trabajando más renuncien y se dediquen a vivir del cuento porque es que para que remar? Yo veo a panchas todo el día de fiesta con cubatas por aquí y por allá y sinceramente serán putas porque sino no lo entiendo.


----------



## Rocker (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Ese efecto lo he notado en youtube. Desde un zulo paco, con un fondo verde o poniendo placas sobre el gotele y una estanteria llena de funkopops y tiras led, puedes aparentar una vida que no tienes. Hay una muchacha que sigue mi hija, que tenia un canal donde jugaba con la nintendo y tenia gatos, lo tipico.
> 
> Cuando comentó que era enfermera y lo habia dejado aluciné... hasta que me dice la niña que ha desaparecido de internet. Supongo , y me lo invento pero no me equivocaré mucho, que pidió excedencia mientras ganaba mas en internet, pero el sueldo fijo tira mucho, y despues del boom del confinamiento ha tenido que aflojar la cosa.



Conozco una enfermera española con la tira de años de experiencia en UK en diferentes hospitales, públicos y privados, una chica joven que se vino justo cuando acabó su carrera en España, pues tenía la intención de volver a España, se quedó dos meses en España y no aguantó más, está asqueada de cómo siguen las cosas en España a nivel laboral, estaba un poco quemada de UK, y cada vez que está quemada deja el trabajo se va de viaje varios meses o hace voluntariados mientras viaja, luego cuando vuelve a UK le llueven los trabajos donde quiera que mande cv, en España oposiciones o listas de sustituciones que si no coges una baja sales fuera de la lista y te vas al paro... Tiene 30 años, nos ha dicho, a España unos días a ver a la familia, y cuando me jubile ya veremos si paso varios meses o no, me quedo en UK. Ahora está mirando para decidirse por una zona que le guste con lo que tiene ahorrado, de golpe y sin hipoteca y se va a comprar una casa ahí y si luego le sale trabajo en otro hospital o lo que sea, se translada en la camper a vivir a esa otra zona y listo.

En internet puedes tener un complemento, lo que te permite si te sale bien el negocio es que puedes vivir donde te de la gana y no tener jefes y viajar a la vez donde quieras, es la libertad que te da, pero no todo el mundo lo consigue. El caso es que hay trabajos en los que te tomas un descanso si te da la gana de varios años y sabes que volverás a tener trabajo cuando decidas volver a otra empresa porque están locos por buscar personal, y ni siquiera te van a mirar mal por haber estado 3 años sin trabajar, tan fácil como decir cada cierto tiempo me tomo un descanso porque lo necesito por el estrés y punto.


----------



## ueee3 (10 May 2022)

Esto de la gran renuncia sólo se sostiene porque ya tienen dinero por otro lado.


----------



## Tzadik (10 May 2022)

Con hijos, hipoteca e ingresos pasivos de 1.000€ estoy pensando dejar de tomar y trabajar de lo que salga, por mi cuenta, etc 


No quiero un contrato fijo de esclavitud


----------



## Leonard Leakey (10 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Situacion reciente
> Emplead@ que lleva años trabajando decide tomarse una temporada sabatica, lleva trabajando muchos años en diferentes empresas
> Pide en la empresa que se le despida, le dicen que no, Por no alargar la historia al final se va voluntariamente , ha estado trabajando creo que un mes en otra empresa y ahora dos años de paro



Si se va voluntariamente pierde el paro acumulado. Aquí algo falla...


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta para la gente en general.
> Mi mujer gana unos 16k al año y yo 38k al año. Los 16k son prácticamente casi netos, en cambio los 38k se quedan en unos 28k netos. Ganando eso entre los dos y viviendo de alquiler podemos ahorrar perfectamente pero... No nos da para un piso salvo viviendo como estamos viviendo ahora mismo, que es ahorrando todo y viviendo como ermitaños. No me extraña que la gente que gana el mínimo y encima trabajando más renuncien y se dediquen a vivir del cuento porque es que para que remar? Yo veo a panchas todo el día de fiesta con cubatas por aquí y por allá y sinceramente serán putas porque sino no lo entiendo.



Las panchitas no trabajan ni se molestan en ahorrar.Se buscan un pringado que trabaje y se funden su sueldo.No tienen ni el mas minimo control de gastos, "Dios proveera" y listo


----------



## greg_house (10 May 2022)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> Si se va voluntariamente pierde el paro acumulado. Aquí algo falla...



pierde la indemnización


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> Si se va voluntariamente pierde el paro acumulado. Aquí algo falla...



La verdad es que solo relato lo que me han contado. De todas maneras

¿Puedo cobrar el paro tras una baja voluntaria? | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal.


----------



## PEPEYE (10 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> pierde la indemnización



Eso creo


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

A mi me sobra la pasta... Pero, en serio, putos remeros, no vais a quemar el Congreso?

Que más os tienen que hacer? Jajajaja


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

NO SON " RENUNCIAS" | ES EL SISTEMA QUE TE ESCUPE LEJOS CUANDO NO SIRVES DE MAS


*VAIS A MORIR U OS VAN APARTAR Y LO SABEIS *












TRACK RESIGNATIOS | COVID POSITIVE
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

* Late Show halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms la segunda vez en menos de 1 mes*
Erin Keller May 9, 2022 6:30pm 

Colbert previously tested positive for the coronavirus less than a month ago, according to a tweet from April 21. At that time, he wrote that he was “basically fine,” thanks to being vaccinated, and joked,

‘Late Show’ halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms



 

‘Late Show’ halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms
Taping for “The Late Show With Stephen Colbert” has stopped until “further notice” as the talk show host is “experiencing symptoms consistent with a recurrence of COVID,” according to a tweet from the show’s account posted Monday afternoon.
Colbert previously tested positive for the coronavirus less than a month ago, according to a tweet from April 21. At that time, he wrote that he was “basically fine,” thanks to being vaccinated, and joked, “This just proves that I will do anything to avoid interviewing Jason Bateman,” a reference to a planned interview that night with the popular “Ozark” star.
On Monday, the political funnyman again made light of his positive test, tweeting, “WORST. SEQUEL. EVER.”
Monday’s announcement indicated that Colbert — whose show airs on CBS — would be “isolating for a few additional days.”
This could be Stephen Colbert’s second COVID-19 scare in less than a month.​


----------



## Camaro SS (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



Van a su propio favor, no a favor del empresario. Los miles de euros de la falsa baja por ansiedad salen del dinero de los que responden al tweet, no del dinero del empresario. El que esta a favor de las falsas bajas es directamente gilipollas, o una delincuente como la "ansiosa".


----------



## Treefrog (10 May 2022)

En esto de la "gran renuncia" hay muchos aspectos, pero si se cumplen las siguientes condiciones:

- Trabajo poco calificado , del que te puedes ir y volver a entrar a un puesto similar, sin penalización por haber pasado tiempo sin trabajar. Repositor de supermercado, empleado de McDonalds, y miles de etcéteras.
- Trabajo medianamente o altamente calificado en sectores donde dejar de trabajar durante meses o años no tenga penalización porque se puede retomar y porque la demanda es altísima. Esto se puede aplicar a un neurocirujano que si deja de practicar por 2 años tiene un problema, pero sí a un enfermero de UCI, que como máximo necesitaría una explicación acerca de algún aparato nuevo.
- Trabajos de temporada , donde los ingresos fuera de ella no valen el esfuerzo.

- Bajas o nulas cargas familiares : parejas o solteros sin hijos. Eventualmente la posibilidad de heredar vivienda.

- Conciencia de que el nivel de ingresos no te va a permitir jamás acceder a un piso decente en propiedad ni permitierte un colchón de ahorro que te permita una jubilación confortable

Tiene mucho sentido no seguir la carrera de la rata de por vida.

En Europa la red de protección social es muy amplia, si se pueden compatibilizar períodos de buena calidad de vida con períodos de trabajo, por qué no hacerlo ?
Viendo la situación a día de hoy, se ve un escenario de inflación, cargas impositivas altísimas, cajas de pensiones y jubilaciones quebradas y un subsidio de subsistencia en la vejez, ya sea que hayas trabajado sin parar durante 50 años o que hayas trabajado 25 y disfrutado 25.
Lo único que puede detener esta tendencia sería : la motivación de ganar mucha más pasta (algo que no es realista para la mayoría de los empleados), o la reducción drástica de servicios sociales y competencia feroz por el empleo en un escenario de desmontaje del estado social.

Todo esto nos llama la atención hoy, pero nuestros antepasados en el campo y en las pequeñas villas en la edad media, trabajaban de sol a sol y apenas si sabían lo que era descansar.
Hoy la mayoría de nosotros tenemos 2 días de descanso cada semana y muchos días de vacaciones.
Quizás el futuro sea que en total trabajemos menos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*A RENUNCIAR GVARROS !

SUSANA RICE POSITIVO EN COVID*

Y SEGURAMENTE POSITIVO EN RABO TAMBIEN














White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice tests positive for Covid-19 | CNN Politics


White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice has tested positive for Covid-19, she announced Monday, becoming the latest high-ranking Biden administration official to contract the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com












Jersey K_Y117


https://nypost.com/2022/05/09/susan-rice-tests-positive-for-covid-days-after-biden-meeting/




anonup.com
 



 ​


----------



## greg_house (10 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Eso creo



Ok

Claro , pero si te vas a otro curro y te despiden entonces si puedes pedir tu paro


----------



## Larata (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Despues de enterarme que a los repartidores de hamburguesas y los de amazon les obliga la gente a bajar SU BASURA bajo amenaza de dejarles mala reseña, veo que esto se va a la mierda. Hay un tirano dentro de un montón de gente, solo que no se les ha presentado la oportunidad de tener a alguien debajo para pisarlo.



¿En serio?


----------



## chicken (10 May 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Al paro y al hambre ahora lo llaman la gran renuncia.



¿Qué hambre, pudiendo tener paguitas, recurrir a la ayuda de la familia o, en el peor de los casos, acudir a los comedores sociales y bancos de alimentos?


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



La auténtica renuncia: todo el puto país está opositando


----------



## Burundangoso (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



No serás técnico o inspector de Hacienda por casualidad? Lo digo por el excelso conocimiento de la ley tributaria que tienes...


----------



## PROM (10 May 2022)

A ver, renuncian porque hay mucha paguita, mucha ayuda, dos años de paro, los paPis ayudando. Ya veremos en breve que pasa. La verdad que la gente no quiere trabajar desde que se descubrió que podías estar en casa cobrando el Erte y no pasa nada. Y no solo trabajadores, también autónomos y empresarios, hay desánimo general.
Respecto a la baja por depresión/ansiedad, la mutua en el informe ya ponen si es real o simulada, otra cosa es que no puedes verlo, ni te lo van a decir. La mayoría son simuladas, la fuente es un conocido que trabaja en una, no puedo aportar más pruebas, el que quiera lo crea y el que no, pues eso.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 May 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Jaja yo estuve así más de una década, hasta que cerró la empresa meses antes del Plan Coronita.



claro que si hombre, hace mas de una decada se podía aspirar a algo mas que sobrevivir


----------



## Bizarroff (10 May 2022)

PROM dijo:


> A ver, renuncian porque hay mucha paguita, mucha ayuda, dos años de paro, los paPis ayudando. Ya veremos en breve que pasa. La verdad que la gente no quiere trabajar desde que se descubrió que podías estar en casa cobrando el Erte y no pasa nada. Y no solo trabajadores, también autónomos y empresarios, hay desánimo general.
> Respecto a la baja por depresión/ansiedad, la mutua en el informe ya ponen si es real o simulada, otra cosa es que no puedes verlo, ni te lo van a decir. La mayoría son simuladas, la fuente es un conocido que trabaja en una, no puedo aportar más pruebas, el que quiera lo crea y el que no, pues eso.



En una de mis últimas bajas inventadas por ansiedad me fijé aprovechando que estaba el monitor girado que cuando el matasanos metía mis datos saltaba un aviso en rojo "OJO: MIEMBRO DEL COMITÉ DE EMPRESA" así que algo de cierto hay


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 May 2022)

Es que remar y recibir a cambio protección jurídica para el matrimonio y para la descendencia (tener un profesorado que sea EXPERTO en sus disciplinas y buenos pedagogos, que no estemos inmersos en un sistema donde se premia al gitano, las drogas y las putas, especialmente en la música y el espectáculo…). Si remar fuera motivo de tener una chortinita DECENTE con la que formar una familia PROTEGIDA JURÍDICAMENTE y además que los hijos reciban UNA ENSEÑANZA DE CALIDAD IMPARTIDA POR VERDADEROS EXPERTOS, pues obviamente muchos remarían porque merece la pena.

PERO SI ENCIMA DE REMAR TE DAN POR CULO TODOS LOS DÍAS, TE INSULTAN DICIÉNDOTE MACHISTA, VES QUE LAS MORAS ESTÁN SIEMPRE PASEANDO CARROS CON LARVAS MIENTTAS LAS PATRIAS DAN PUTA REPUGNANCIA PUES OBVIAMENTE:

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 May 2022)

Por cierto, caso aparte son los que reman simplemente para pagar el coche. Tal es la cochefilia en este país, que si hay que remar simplemente para mantener un aparato de una tonelada pues se rema. Hay gente que si no puede ir a la esquina con su aparato de una tonelada le entra depresión. Inaudito


----------



## Ufo (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Vamos de camino al tercer mundo... En Asia la gente no sabe que son las vacaciones a menos que tengan varios millones de patrimonio. Si no se trabaja se quema patrimonio y eso no puede durar mucho


----------



## CreepyCoin (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



*ESO ES MENTIRA SUBNORMAL*
*
Lo que pasa es que a ti te retenían solo un 2% y al de 19.000 le retenían un 13 o un 15%
*
*GILIPOLLAS*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

Crisis por el caso Pegasus

*Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros*

*a tomal por culo enga ... renuncias alli *













Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros


Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez




www.elconfidencial.com





*Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez*
La directora del CNI, Paz Esteban, y el secretario de Estado de Relaciones con las Cortes, Rafael Simancas. (EFE/Juan Carlos Hidalgo)


​


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> el problema es siempre de los mismos, los serviles y sumisos que se dejan machacar



El problema es tener cargas, viviendo al día y como única alternativa la indigencia. Entonces tragas mierda. Una mala racha, una familia disfuncional, y estás vendido. Yo he tenido suerte de escapar de la espiral, pero por el camino me han dado por culo bien.


----------



## CoLeXuS (10 May 2022)

El problema real es que con la inflación, los sueldos de mierda y las paguitas se han cargado el contrato social, por no hablar de la sableada al remero medio que impide que haya una motivación por crecer y mejorar el status. Cuando se junta todo esto se llega a la conclusión de que entre vivir con pocos ingresos y sin preocupaciones, en tu casa con tu huerto y vivir con mucho gasto/deuda y sin posibilidad de salir de la asfixia fiscal ni tener metas decentes, pues obviamente la gente escoge lo primero


----------



## McLovin (10 May 2022)

A mi este fenómeno de moda de "la gran renuncia" me hace muchísima gracia porque no aguanta ni un mínimo análisis medio serio y es la prueba de que esta chorrada es simplemente un invento de los medios de comunicación...o quizás es en parte cierto, pero EN PARTE solamente y eso es precisamente lo que no cuentan.

Yo estoy totalmente a favor de dejar de remar, de dejar de ser un asalariado, de dejar de enriquecer a otros con mi esfuerzo, de dejar de aguantar a gilipollas en el trabajo y de estar tirando por el retrete los mejores años de mi vida, pero no puedes simplemente decir un buen día....me piro, aquí está mi baja. NO, ESO NO ES ASÍ. Tienes que tener un plan B, ingresos, otros negocios y otras formas de inyectar dinero en tu cuenta corriente y eso es precisamente lo que yo estoy intentando hacer desde hace un tiempo, el plan es dejar de remar en el sentido tradicional de la palabra, pero con un plan detrás (el que sea, ahora no vamos a entrar en eso, negocios digitales, inversiones, da igual). Los medios de comunicación están dando a entender en cada artículo de mierda que cagan que la gente simple y llanamente deja su trabajo y se va a recorrer el mundo en un yate y no explican nada acerca de que si lo haces así, podrás aguantar lo que aguanten tus ahorros, así que esa gilipollez de "la gran renuncia" no hay por donde agarrarla. Muy bien, dejas de trabajar....y de qué vives ahora?


----------



## HaCHa (10 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Cuando yo veía que el estado me aporta, yo primero era a favor de hacer las cosas bien, trabajar en A y pagar hasta el último céntimo. ¿Ahora, por qué voy a pagar? ¿Para dar la vida buena a los que vienen en la patera?



Chico, pues es muy fácil. Sólo tienes que subirte a una patera y remar hacia Italia, por poner. Y asunto resuelto.
Cierra al salir.


----------



## Espeluznao (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, legalmente las jornadas son de 40 horas semanales ¿Qué les impide a los trabajadores una vez llegado a las 40 horas no ir al trabajo?



Hay algo más efectivo: que toda la plantilla ponga una denuncia en Inspección de Trabajo.


----------



## heinlein74 (10 May 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Yo cuando era chaval no me importaba a pesar de que me perdí muchos veranos en agosto remando de sol a sol, sin ir al pueblo sin playa...
> En realidad me daba igual ya que mis padres me inculcaron lo del esfuerzo y el trabajo para ser alguien en esta vida, pero luego pasaron los años y me di cuenta que hice el gilipollas que ya podía remar bien fuerte que nunca absolutamente nunca conseguiría un piso, ahora que soy más viejo que reme en verano su puta madre por un cuenco de arroz, cuando te haces viejo y maduras y te da todo prácticamente igual lo último que quieres es aguantar a Charos y negreros en junio o agosto para que luego en septiembre te den boleto, el otro día hablando con un amigo que es empresario ( empresa heredada y caída del cielo ya que el no sabe hacer la O con un canuto) sé quejaba de lo mismo _llega el verano y no encuentro a trabajadores , _la respuesta es sencilla tienes dos opciones o pagas más o si no quieres pagar más y no encuentras trabajadores te bajas de la oficina al taller y te pones un buzo de trabajo y a meterle a la soldadura.
> 
> Psdt : Calopez me cago en tu vida quita los putos anuncios que no dejan forear y ocupan toda la puta pantalla del móvil.



Tapatalk es tu amigo


----------



## Guepardo (10 May 2022)

Remas, te quitan 400€ de irpf etc cobras los 1000€, 250€ de la letra del coshe para ir polígono, 600€ para la habitación shul, seguro del coshe, agua, luz a precio de unicornio, gasolina vas a tener que pasarte al patinete, comida marca no blanca sino negra... total muerto de hambre en vida... y encima explotado y enfermo.

Es una estafa, para eso mejor no remar


----------



## moromierda (10 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Remas, te quitan 400€ de irpf etc cobras los 1000€, 250€ de la letra del coshe para ir polígono, 600€ para la habitación shul, seguro del coshe, agua, luz a precio de unicornio, gasolina vas a tener que pasarte al patinete, comida marca no blanca sino negra... total muerto de hambre en vida... y encima explotado y enfermo.
> Es una estafa, para eso mejor no remar



O rimar lo josto e nacesareo, amego.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

PROM dijo:


> A ver, renuncian porque hay mucha paguita, mucha ayuda, dos años de paro, los paPis ayudando. Ya veremos en breve que pasa. La verdad que la gente no quiere trabajar desde que se descubrió que podías estar en casa cobrando el Erte y no pasa nada. Y no solo trabajadores, también autónomos y empresarios, hay desánimo general.
> Respecto a la baja por depresión/ansiedad, la mutua en el informe ya ponen si es real o simulada, otra cosa es que no puedes verlo, ni te lo van a decir. La mayoría son simuladas, la fuente es un conocido que trabaja en una, no puedo aportar más pruebas, el que quiera lo crea y el que no, pues eso.



¿Y sabiendo que es simulada te la dan igualmente? No tiene sentido


----------



## Dj Puesto (10 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Conozco multitud de gente que llega el verano y dejan sus trabajos de mierda...o pillan bajas por ansiedad. Luego tiran de ayudas hasta que se quedan a 0 ya que gastar dinero de viajes y terrazas es facil... y luego a empezar de cero.



La realidad es que si alguien dice "no hay trabajo" es una cigarra de cuidado si dice "todo el trabajo que hay es una mierda" eso sí es verídico. Tengo un amigo que su modo de vida es ese que dices, lleva ya 5 años usando el paro, los ertes y lo que le caiga como vacaciones pagadas, luego 1 semana antes de que se le acabe la prestación se pone a buscar empleo y encuentra.

Otro su lista de pagadores tiene que ser interminable, es él el que no termina el periodo de prueba la mayoría de las veces, sino lo despiden , un tío que su única virtud puede ser que tiene "mucha experiencia" en el sentido de que dentro de su ramo (que encima es eso siempre encuentra trabajo de lo suyo) ha estado en 20 empresas. Termino estudios con 30-32, la ESO por nocturno, sin bachiller, un módulo superior que la prueba de acceso 5.0 en Canarias que ahí te la regalan por poner el nombre, el módulo de 2 años tardó 5 en acabarlo...... y con todo se lo rifan.

Definitivamente no hay un 15% de paro enquistado porque si, y está claro que nunca va a cambiar mientras no cambie el sistema.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> O rimar lo josto e nacesareo, amego.




Tu rimas???


----------



## polnet (10 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> A mi este fenómeno de moda de "la gran renuncia" me hace muchísima gracia porque no aguanta ni un mínimo análisis medio serio y es la prueba de que esta chorrada es simplemente un invento de los medios de comunicación...o quizás es en parte cierto, pero EN PARTE solamente y eso es precisamente lo que no cuentan.
> 
> Yo estoy totalmente a favor de dejar de remar, de dejar de ser un asalariado, de dejar de enriquecer a otros con mi esfuerzo, de dejar de aguantar a gilipollas en el trabajo y de estar tirando por el retrete los mejores años de mi vida, pero no puedes simplemente decir un buen día....me piro, aquí está mi baja. NO, ESO NO ES ASÍ. Tienes que tener un plan B, ingresos, otros negocios y otras formas de inyectar dinero en tu cuenta corriente y eso es precisamente lo que yo estoy intentando hacer desde hace un tiempo, el plan es dejar de remar en el sentido tradicional de la palabra, pero con un plan detrás (el que sea, ahora no vamos a entrar en eso, negocios digitales, inversiones, da igual). Los medios de comunicación están dando a entender en cada artículo de mierda que cagan que la gente simple y llanamente deja su trabajo y se va a recorrer el mundo en un yate y no explican nada acerca de que si lo haces así, podrás aguantar lo que aguanten tus ahorros, así que esa gilipollez de "la gran renuncia" no hay por donde agarrarla. Muy bien, dejas de trabajar....y de qué vives ahora?



Yo deje el remo el año pasado, con 43 años, y lo que me abrió los ojos es relacionarme con gente que lleva toda vida viviendo así, por medio de un amigo del colegio que tiene cotizado un mes y un día, conocí a lo que yo pase a llamar la pandilla basurIlla, un grupo de gente que su nexo común es que todos viven y se aprovechan del sistema…


----------



## Militarícese (10 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Chico, pues es muy fácil. Sólo tienes que subirte a una patera y remar hacia Italia, por poner. Y asunto resuelto.
> Cierra al salir.



Te ha faltado decir que se tiña de negro y tenga comportamientos de simio. 
Subnormal.


----------



## moromierda (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tu rimas???



@Murray's e one granuja
e quere liar a me
a subforo da brubuja.

Yo sabe e leante
yo sale pro tangente
e queda aligante.


¡a - a - mego!


----------



## uberales (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Lo que no estáis en la moda del momento es que se está produciendo el efecto boomerang ya en EEUU y hay un gran retorno. Luego se subirá al caballo podemos cuando esté pasada esa moda.


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Hay algo más efectivo: que toda la plantilla ponga una denuncia en Inspección de Trabajo.



Eso es imposible, en una plantilla que hace horas sin cobrar nadie va poner una denuncia.

NADIE


----------



## kron-ragnarok (10 May 2022)

La esclavitud no se abolió, solo se transformó.

La Edad Media moderna.

Así nos referimos mi amigo y yo lo que es esta mierda de época y salarios.


----------



## Lemavos (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> De renuncia nada, la gente hace lo que no están haciendo los sindicatos. Ajustar la oferta y demanda. Si tuviese un sueldo por encima de la media, no lo soltaba tan facil.



Fin del hilo. 

Qué coman pollas los empresarios palilleros


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Hombre, si me jefe fuese un subnormal de los de la banderita ucraniana, yo también lo mandaba a tpc.


----------



## conelagualcuello (10 May 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Hay algo más efectivo: que toda la plantilla ponga una denuncia en Inspección de Trabajo.



Le cuento mi experiéncia:
Cobrabamos más dinero por hora ordinaria que por hora extra. Se hizo una asamblea de trabajadores, y salió por mayoria aplastante que las horas extras estaban más que bien pagadas. Meses después, el empresaurio decidió ponerlas talcual en la nómina, y con la crujida del IRPF nos salian a precio de miseria. Unos osados decidieron no hacerlas, fueron despedidos, y en el juicio, un montón de "compañeros" declararon contra los osados...al final, a la calle sin paro ni nada.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Yo deje el remo el año pasado, con 43 años, y lo que me abrió los ojos es relacionarme con gente que lleva toda vida viviendo así, por medio de un amigo del colegio que tiene cotizado un mes y un día, conocí a lo que yo pase a llamar la pandilla basurIlla, un grupo de gente que su nexo común es que todos viven y se aprovechan del sistema…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053841



La vida se va mientras tus sueños no llegan .Buen meme porque es así de cierto


----------



## HaCHa (10 May 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que se tiña de negro y tenga comportamientos de simio.



Pa eso ya estás tú, que no sé de qué color serás, pero fijo que te has escapado de algún bestiario.


----------



## Plasta (10 May 2022)

Lo que cada vez les cuesta más encontrar gente por 1000 euros.
En ese nivel, casi mejor ir saltando del paro a curro mierder y viceversa, perder un trabajo de mil pavos no es perder gran cosa.
Ya estabas en el guano con ese sueldo, si consigues el paro pues playa, tortilla y cervecitas del Día. Que la vida son dos días.


----------



## Lian (10 May 2022)

> En España ser esclavo esta bien visto. El servilismo esta a la orden del día y *cuanto más tragues más palmaditas en la espalda*.



Esto es lo que se lleva desde hace un tiempo en los trabajos y por desgracia, en auge.


----------



## Huliodenoche (10 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si no hubiese un 15% de paro desde hace decadas el mercado laboral sería muy muy diferente, para muchos sería directamente irreconocible.



NI siquiera estamos en un 15, lo que ocurre es que antes de la Sangría impositiva a la que nos está sometiendo Antonio y su mugre, la gente se daba de alta en SS y autónomos. Ahora no, sale más a cuenta trabajar en B y tener seguro privado y plan de pensiones.

Esto es lo que están haciendo. Mientras tanto pagas y subvenciones a masa improductiva a quienes les sale mejor cobrarla que trabajar. No 9lvidemos los chiringuitos de amigos. Todo a cambio, claro está, de un simple voto.

Es el modelo andaluz de los 90 extrapolado a todo el Estado.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



Yo igual por estar unos meses en el paro 400 euros para pagar a un moro o africano que se toca los cojones y encima es un misógino de mierda.


----------



## Tratante (10 May 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Lo que cada vez les cuesta más encontrar gente por 1000 euros.
> En ese nivel, casi mejor ir saltando del paro a curro mierder y viceversa, perder un trabajo de mil pavos no es perder gran cosa.
> Ya estabas en el guano con ese sueldo, si consigues el paro pues playa, tortilla y cervecitas del Día. Que la vida son dos días.



Y acceso a ayudas públicas varias..., pero no dejas de seguir en el guano, aunque más descansado y normalmente mucho más indolente. Es un circulo peligroso, suele ser gente que termina sola y tocada de la cabeza.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 May 2022)

En usa lo bueno es que hay generaciones viviendo en la casa familiar ya pagada la heredan y la arreglan con un terreno para plantar por 300.000 euros y si alguien entra en tu propiedad a tiros.
Aquí un piso de mierda y da gracias.
Yo dormí en una casa de 100 años de antigüedad de una familia comprada por un tatarabuelo noruego.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (10 May 2022)

y de qué se supone que vive la gente?


----------



## lokeno100 (10 May 2022)

Yo de 30 ofertas que eché en infojobs de las 30 me han descartado, hay gente de sobra, la gente se matan a palos por un trozo de pan.

saludos.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo de 30 ofertas que eché en infojobs de las 30 me han descartado, hay gente de sobra, la gente se matan a palos por un trozo de pan.
> 
> saludos.



Sigues sin grafeno lokito?


----------



## lokeno100 (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Sigues sin grafeno lokito?




No, la última que me puse fue a los 16 años en el instituto hepatitis B y me lo pensé.

No paso ni por la puerta del hospital.

POr cierto, el semi-muerto dice que se está poniendo peor, que tiene covid persistente, ya no saben que inventar.

Estuve en instituto haciendo prácticas de profesor de mates y no me pidieron nada, eso sí clases di poca, los niños se bajaban la mascarilla y ni les regañaba y me quitaron de enmedio y en parte me vino bien me ponía al fondo de la clase y no hacía ni el huevo y me firmaron las horas.

Espero que estés bien Sisar Vidal.

saludos.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No, la última que me puse fue a los 16 años en el instituto hepatitis B y me lo pensé.
> 
> No paso ni por la puerta del hospital.
> 
> ...



Opositara amic?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (10 May 2022)

No es una renuncia es una baja por caradurismo.


----------



## lokeno100 (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Opositara amic?




En principio no, odio ser funcionario pero es lo que hay, han arruinado el país los socialistas, pero dudo que salgan muchas oposiciones España está a punto de quebrar.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> En principio no, odio ser funcionario pero es lo que hay, han arruinado el país los socialistas, pero dudo que salgan muchas oposiciones España está a punto de quebrar.



Opositar manda, 2000 cholos por 20 horas semanales mandan.


----------



## lokeno100 (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Opositar manda, 2000 cholos por 20 horas semanales mandan.




Yo estuve de prácticas y cobran eso, sin antigüedad 1800 euros al mes, con antigüedad pasan de los 2000 al mes y no hacen ni el huevo. Encima se quejan de que tienen que aguantar niños.

Recuerdo que una charo que da biología me salta un día: "estarás frito por trabajar no?" y le dije: "vamos a ver, si yo estoy aquí para no trabajar"

Ahí no hacen na, encima había un montón de charos maquilladas.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo estuve de prácticas y cobran eso, sin antigüedad 1800 euros al mes, con antigüedad pasan de los 2000 al mes y no hacen ni el huevo. Encima se quejan de que tienen que aguantar niños.
> 
> Recuerdo que una charo que da biología me salta un día: "estarás frito por trabajar no?" y le dije: "vamos a ver, si yo estoy aquí para no trabajar"
> 
> Ahí no hacen na, encima había un montón de charos maquilladas.



Deseosas de tu zumo de hombre, 3 MESES DE VACACIONES MANDAN


----------



## Rescatador (10 May 2022)

En este país somos pioneros.

La gran renuncia a trabajar comenzó mucho antes de la pandemia.

Cuando llegó el COVID-19 pilló trabajando como mucho al 42,5 % de los españoles.


----------



## Sputnik (10 May 2022)

Todo se esta derrumbando como un castillo de naipes, la mente de las personas no es una excepcion, prima el nihilismo suicida y el carpe diem.

La moral hace decadas que no esta de moda, hoy es un cadaver sin enterrar.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo estuve de prácticas y cobran eso, sin antigüedad 1800 euros al mes, con antigüedad pasan de los 2000 al mes y no hacen ni el huevo. Encima se quejan de que tienen que aguantar niños.
> 
> Recuerdo que una charo que da biología me salta un día: "estarás frito por trabajar no?" y le dije: "vamos a ver, si yo estoy aquí para no trabajar"
> 
> Ahí no hacen na, encima había un montón de charos maquilladas.



Estás mejor en el volcán, qué duda cabe.


----------



## martinmar (10 May 2022)

Yo estoy deseando que me echen a la puta calle, salario de unos 1850 euros netos, pero es que me tengo meter 120 km todos los días con lo que me estoy gastando casi 300 en combustible, si miro que al paro me dan casi 1400, me está empezando a no rentar ir a trabajar


----------



## martinmar (10 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Eso es algo que la gente de izquierdas no entiende. Todas las medidas y regulaciones que toman hacen que el paro baje más lento. A eso le sumas inmigración descontrolada y trabajo en negro y tienes lo que hay: abusos por todos lados y sueldos de miseria.
> 
> La gente remaria agusto si remar le sirviera de algo. Pero es que reman sin parar todos los días de la semana excepto uno (hostelería) para que luego la recompensa no le permita ni un techo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, yo estoy fuera de mi casa 11 horas todos los días y no falla que cada día en el bar de abajo de mi casa están los mismos de siempre, gente de entre 35 y 55 de comedia, fumando y bebiendo sus garimbas, yo llevo casi 25 años trabajando y cada día me da más asco, por qué remo pa nada


----------



## Saco de papas (10 May 2022)

Normal... a los empresarios les suben los costos e impuestos y ellos lo transladan a los trabajadores para no perder status.

Donde antes trabajaban 3, ahora lo hace uno, pero con todo más caro y por menos salario.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Barspin (10 May 2022)

martinmar dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, yo estoy fuera de mi casa 11 horas todos los días y no falla que cada día en el bar de abajo de mi casa están los mismos de siempre, gente de entre 35 y 55 de comedia, fumando y bebiendo sus garimbas, yo llevo casi 25 años trabajando y cada día me da más asco, por qué remo pa nada




+1 a todo. A TODO.

Esta mañana reparo una gotera y salgo del tejado hasta las mismas cejas de mierda de atravesar todo el entramado de madera.

Bajo al bar de siempre a tomarme un café a media mañana (1.30€) y veo aparcar un Mercedes clase a o un gla, o yo que se, un puto mercedes que había salido del concesionario ayer mismo, nuevo.

Se bajan un grupito de dominicanos con más oros en el cuello que ma baracus a echar la mañana, se piden un almuerzo de puta madre, todo risas, cero estrés, con menos pintas de trabajar que una hormigonera en un cuartelillo de la guardia civil. Sumé paguitas por exclusión social, algunas larvas que pululaban por allí y otras mierdas varias y los números con los que TODOS mantenemos a esta gente que no hace NADA empezaron a salir en mi coco solitos, sin forzarlo mucho.

CON EL DEBIDO RESPETO SEÑORES, SE ME ESTÁN EMPEZANDO A HINCHAR LAS PELOTAS YA.


----------



## Poseidón (10 May 2022)

Os vais a reir pero en mi trabajo faltan remeros. No porque dejen de trabajar, pero a mi querida empresa le gustan los eventuales como un tonto un lapiz y ahora que muchas empresas estan haciendo contratos "fijos" pues la peña se va a la minima.

Hoy el jefe estaba preocupado, no tiene remeros para cubrir el verano.

Y yo preocupado. 

Ya le dije, paga mas, porque como me ofrezcan algo mejor fijo yo me largo.


----------



## Esparto (10 May 2022)

Hilo de 11 páginas de "he dejado el remo por los chiringuitos feminazis" y "por todas partes la gente está dejando sus trabajos" en medio de un escenario de récord de afiliados a la seguridad social.

Los burbumoris nunca defraudan.


----------



## Tackler (10 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Hilo de 11 páginas de "he dejado el remo por los chiringuitos feminazis" y "por todas partes la gente está dejando sus trabajos" en medio de un escenario de récord de afiliados a la seguridad social.
> 
> Los burbumoris nunca defraudan.




La afiliación a la seguridad social es lo más fake que hay. Cuentan como distinto afiliado al mismo que dan de baja y alta 15 veces en el mismo mes. Pues si, ese cuenta como 15 afiliados.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Os vais a reir pero en mi trabajo faltan remeros. No porque dejen de trabajar, pero a mi querida empresa le gustan los eventuales como un tonto un lapiz y ahora que muchas empresas estan haciendo contratos "fijos" pues la peña se va a la minima.
> 
> Hoy el jefe estaba preocupado, no tiene remeros para cubrir el verano.
> 
> ...



"Fijos" supongo que te referirás a los fijos discontinuos


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si no hubiese un 15% de paro desde hace decadas el mercado laboral sería muy muy diferente, para muchos sería directamente irreconocible.



Un 15 maquillado que es un 30 real.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La afiliación a la seguridad social es lo más fake que hay. Cuentan como distinto afiliado al mismo que dan de baja y alta 15 veces en el mismo mes. Pues si, ese cuenta como 15 afiliados.



Lo que hay que hacer es ver las horas trabajadas. Tenemos 40 millones de horas trabajadas menos que en 2008


----------



## Esparto (10 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La afiliación a la seguridad social es lo más fake que hay. Cuentan como distinto afiliado al mismo que dan de baja y alta 15 veces en el mismo mes. Pues si, ese cuenta como 15 afiliados.



El número de afiliados a la seguridad social es un dato que se da en un momento determinado, los afiliados que hay a día tal. Lo que comentas se da por ejemplo en cifras de número de altas.


----------



## Poseidón (10 May 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> "Fijos" supongo que te referirás a los fijos dist



Ni puta idea la verdad. Supongo.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ni puta idea la verdad. Supongo.



Lo digo porque la pelícano se jacta de que tenemos más contratos indefinidos que nunca pero es porque han pasado de hacer contratos de obra y servicio a fijo discontinuo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> De renuncia nada, la gente hace lo que no están haciendo los sindicatos. Ajustar la oferta y demanda. Si tuviese un sueldo por encima de la media, no lo soltaba tan facil.




Es porque hay paguitas, ni más ni menos.


----------



## germano89 (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



Qué timo fue los erte y lo del imv, y lo del euro, y la democracia, y tantas y tantas cosas...

Si necesitan remeros que traigan más jajaja


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)




----------



## germano89 (10 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo ya lo hice antes de que se pusiese de moda.
> Oh, descubres que se puede vivir sin estar pegado al remo y siguiendo los movimientos migratorios diarios de las masas.



Movimientos migratorios? Puedes explicar?


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Hilo de 11 páginas de "he dejado el remo por los chiringuitos feminazis" y "por todas partes la gente está dejando sus trabajos" en medio de un escenario de récord de afiliados a la seguridad social.
> 
> Los burbumoris nunca defraudan.



¿Todavía te crees las cifras del gobierno?


¿En serio...?


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Todavía te crees las cifras del gobierno?
> 
> 
> ¿En serio...?



Lo ha dicho Chiqui.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo ha dicho Chiqui.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg *



*has tested positive for the coronavirus*



NATO chief Stoltenberg tests positive for Covid-19









NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg has tested positive for the coronavirus, his spokesperson said on Tuesday.
The 63-year-old, who has been fully vaccinated and boosted, was said to be experiencing only mild symptoms.
Belgian rules require at least seven days of quarantine, so he will not be able to attend this weekend's NATO foreign ministers meeting in Berlin.
It is expected that NATO Deputy Secretary General Mircea Geoană will chair the meeting.​


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 May 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Yo cuando era chaval no me importaba a pesar de que me perdí muchos veranos en agosto remando de sol a sol, sin ir al pueblo sin playa...
> En realidad me daba igual ya que mis padres me inculcaron lo del esfuerzo y el trabajo para ser alguien en esta vida, pero luego pasaron los años y me di cuenta que hice el gilipollas que ya podía remar bien fuerte que nunca absolutamente nunca conseguiría un piso, ahora que soy más viejo que reme en verano su puta madre por un cuenco de arroz, cuando te haces viejo y maduras y te da todo prácticamente igual lo último que quieres es aguantar a Charos y negreros en junio o agosto para que luego en septiembre te den boleto, el otro día hablando con un amigo que es empresario ( empresa heredada y caída del cielo ya que el no sabe hacer la O con un canuto) sé quejaba de lo mismo _llega el verano y no encuentro a trabajadores , _la respuesta es sencilla tienes dos opciones o pagas más o si no quieres pagar más y no encuentras trabajadores te bajas de la oficina al taller y te pones un buzo de trabajo y a meterle a la soldadura.
> 
> Psdt : Calopez me cago en tu vida quita los putos anuncios que no dejan forear y ocupan toda la puta pantalla del móvil.



mis padres también me decían eso, pero no les culpo

en su época que había crecimiento económico sí funcionó, y si te esforzabas y tenías un poco de cabeza podías amasar un patrimonio pequeño

evidentemente eso no lo vamos a volver a ver en décadas


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Hay una renuncia encubierta . La gente no se pira del curro (esto no es usa) , la gente baja el rendimiento hasta que reviente la situación .
> 
> No hay expectativas y ya está todo el mundo dándose cuenta.



a ver si es verdad

pero no lo veo

veo que se trabaja cada vez peor, el servicio es cada vez de peor calidad, pero nada cambia


----------



## Tackler (10 May 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Yo cuando era chaval no me importaba a pesar de que me perdí muchos veranos en agosto remando de sol a sol, sin ir al pueblo sin playa...
> En realidad me daba igual ya que mis padres me inculcaron lo del esfuerzo y el trabajo para ser alguien en esta vida, pero luego pasaron los años y me di cuenta que hice el gilipollas que ya podía remar bien fuerte que nunca absolutamente nunca conseguiría un piso, ahora que soy más viejo que reme en verano su puta madre por un cuenco de arroz, cuando te haces viejo y maduras y te da todo prácticamente igual lo último que quieres es aguantar a Charos y negreros en junio o agosto para que luego en septiembre te den boleto, el otro día hablando con un amigo que es empresario ( empresa heredada y caída del cielo ya que el no sabe hacer la O con un canuto) sé quejaba de lo mismo _llega el verano y no encuentro a trabajadores , _la respuesta es sencilla tienes dos opciones o pagas más o si no quieres pagar más y no encuentras trabajadores te bajas de la oficina al taller y te pones un buzo de trabajo y a meterle a la soldadura.
> 
> Psdt : Calopez me cago en tu vida quita los putos anuncios que no dejan forear y ocupan toda la puta pantalla del móvil.




Yo trabajé todos los veranos desde los 17 hasta los 29. No me arrepiento porque me daba dinero para ir tirando pero lo miro en perspectiva y estuve trabajando todos los veranos de mi juventud por migajas...


----------



## qbit (10 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero si los han encerrado 3 meses y los están envenenando con "vacunas" y los ves aplaudiendo en los balcones.
> 
> Aquí no estamos tratando con humanos, son otra cosa.



Y apoyan el régimen por darles la posibilidad de endeudarse a 30 años o más para tener vivienda. Entiendo que los políticos traicionen su nación y su raza por enormes cantidades de dinero, pero que la plebe lo haga por deudas no me entra en la cabeza lo domesticados que están.


----------



## Javito Putero (10 May 2022)

Y como les pague cruz roja el pisito lo bordan ya


----------



## Traqueto (10 May 2022)

La gran renuncia es lo que ha pasado en países del estilo Argentina o Venezuela. Primero se deja de trabajar porque la paguita sale mejor que el sueldo. Luego con la paguita no se llega a final de mes porque la inflación se dispara y al final se acaba trabajando en negro y cobrando la paguita.


----------



## kokod (10 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Yo trabajé todos los veranos desde los 17 hasta los 29. No me arrepiento porque me daba dinero para ir tirando pero lo miro en perspectiva y estuve trabajando todos los veranos de mi juventud por migajas...



Es lo que me pasa a mí.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 May 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Le cuento mi experiéncia:
> Cobrabamos más dinero por hora ordinaria que por hora extra. Se hizo una asamblea de trabajadores, y salió por mayoria aplastante que las horas extras estaban más que bien pagadas. Meses después, el empresaurio decidió ponerlas talcual en la nómina, y con la crujida del IRPF nos salian a precio de miseria. Unos osados decidieron no hacerlas, fueron despedidos, y en el juicio, un montón de "compañeros" declararon contra los osados...al final, a la calle sin paro ni nada.



me encaja muy bien con lo que he visto y vivido

sep

nukes, muchas nukes


----------



## Abelinoz (10 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Por cierto para quien no lo sepa estando de erte hacienda te reclama 1700 eur, solo por ganar más de 14000 eur con dos pagadores, esto solo pasa aquí en este estercolero de país, .... Es decir una persona que gane 19000 eur con un pagador NO PAGA impuestos, otra persona con DOS pagadores y ganando lo mismo 19000 euros paga 1700, Que bonito, verdad Hacienda?
> Espero que esté País de Mierda quiebre pronto y que a los funcis se les baje el sueldo un 40 porciento, hdp



no acabo de entender los Problemas que tenéis para entender esto, voy a intentar simplificarlo
Mucho, vaya por delante que odio a Hacienda, pero es que alguno decís cada tontería…

Cuando hacienda te reclama dinero no es e tácitamente por tener dos pagadores, si no por cuánto te “quitan” cada uno de ellos.

Ejemplo, paco solo trabaja en una empresa y como tú dices cobra 19k brutos. Imaginemos que te quitan un 8%

Ejemplo 2, Paco trabaja en dos empleos a lo largo de 2019, empleo 1 le quitan un 4% y empleo2 le quitan un 4% porque básicamente le pagan poco en estos 6 meses, por ejemplo 9,5k en cada empleo.

Hacienda en el ejemplo 2, no reclama porque haya dos pagadores, lo hace porque 4% de 9,5k es 380€ por dos es igual a 760€

Hacienda en el ejemplo uno había quitado 1520€ al remero.

Que hace hacienda en el ejemplo dos? Suma lo que has ganado, en este caso 9,5k x 2 = a 19k y dice, amigo, has pagado 760€ pero deberías haber pagado 1520€ Me debes otros 760€ y quedamos en paz.

Dime por favor que lo has entendido…


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Remeritos, que vais a hacer? Seguir poniendo el culo?

Nadie va a quemar nada? Poco os hacen


#teamklaus


----------



## keler (11 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Mi caso. 15 años de autónomo, me di de baja en el principio de circovid. Trabajo hay, lo que no hay son las ganas de subvencionar a todo éste despropósito con mis impuestos. Cuando yo veía que el estado me aporta, yo primero era a favor de hacer las cosas bien, trabajar en A y pagar hasta el último céntimo. ¿Ahora, por qué voy a pagar? ¿Por las citas telefónicas con el médico y Ibuprofeno para todos los males? ¿Para un nuevo chiringuito de igualdad y LGBT? ¿Por la cuarta ronda de "vacunación"? ¿Por la atención recibida de autocontestador eterno en todas las instituciones públicas? ¿Para dar la vida buena a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para que haya más maderos a vigilar un estado de alarma inconstitucional? Etc. etc. etc. Con nuestro sudor y esfuerzo mantenemos a los que nos están dando por el culo y encima sin vaselina.
> No se hace falta ser muy listo para ver que los que nos gobiernan no hacen las cosas para el beneficio y bienestar del pueblo. Ni siquiera para el beneficio del país. Nuevas leyes con el pretexto de "es por vuestro bien y por vuestra seguridad" están tomando los auténticos traidores y parásitos. No quiero ser participe de construir mi propia jaula.



Cuéntanos más sobre tí. A qué te dedicas? Cómo te ganas la vida a día de hoy?


----------



## Barspin (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Remeritos, que vais a hacer? Seguir poniendo el culo?
> 
> Nadie va a quemar nada? Poco os hacen
> 
> ...



No sufras, cuando necesites a un autónomo y se meta en tu casa una cuadrilla rumanos con pintas de ex delincuentes del este a alicatar el suelo del baño con pegolan mezclado con escayola a través del seguro o porque son "mu baratos pero mu güena hente", procura guardar a buen recaudo dos cosas, las joyas de tu madre y tu culo.


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> No sufras, cuando necesites a un autónomo y se meta en tu casa una cuadrilla rumanos con pintas de ex delincuentes del este a alicatar el suelo del baño con pegolan mezclado con escayola a través del seguro o porque son "mu baratos pero mu güena hente", procura guardar a buen recaudo dos cosas, las joyas de tu madre y tu culo.



Tengo dinero para que tu puta madre me alicate el baño con los dientes, remero.

A dormir, que madrugas jajjjajaj


----------



## Economista_paco (11 May 2022)

Traqueto dijo:


> La gran renuncia es lo que ha pasado en países del estilo Argentina o Venezuela. Primero se deja de trabajar porque la paguita sale mejor que el sueldo. Luego con la paguita no se llega a final de mes porque la inflación se dispara y al final se acaba trabajando en negro y cobrando la paguita.



Esto así tal cual tendría que venir en los manuales de Macroeconomía.


----------



## Barspin (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Tengo dinero para que tu puta madre me alicate el dinero con los dientes, remero.
> 
> A dormir, que madrugas jajjjajaj



Tienes dinero para alicatar dinero. Tus neuronas se deben dar de mamporros para que no te cenes los mocos.

Lo de meter a familiares está ya muy pasado de moda.


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Tienes dinero para alicatar dinero. Tus neuronas se deben dar de mamporros para que no te cenes los mocos.
> 
> Lo de meter a familiares está ya muy pasado de moda.



Lee bien, citador. 

A mamar polla.

(Te edito esto de nuevo, estabas con mi edit, pensando que responder, putita)


----------



## Barspin (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Lee bien, citador.
> 
> A mamar polla.
> 
> (Te edito esto de nuevo, estabas con mi edit, pensando que responder, putita)



Anda claro, yo tampoco madrugo, tienes prisa por que te responda? Relax.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

*Kuwait's Crown Prince Finally Accepts Government's Resignation*
By Reuters
|
May 10, 2022, at 4:08 a.m.

Kuwait's Crown Prince Finally Accepts Government's Resignation
_More_







https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-05-10/kuwaiti-emiri-decree-accepts-government-resignation










Kris Williams


Government RESIGNATION - Kuwait https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-05-10/kuwaiti-emiri-decree-accepts-government-resignation




anonup.com




FILE PHOTO: Kuwait's Prime Minister Sheikh Sabah al-Khalid al-Sabah waits before speaking during the UN Climate Change Conference (COP26) in Glasgow, Scotland, Britain, November 2, 2021. REUTERS/Hannah McKay/Pool/File PhotoReuters
KUWAIT (Reuters) -Kuwait's Crown Prince Sheikh Meshal al-Ahmad al-Sabah finally accepted the resignation submitted by the government more than a month ago, issuing a decree on Tuesday asking it to stay on in a caretaker role, state news agency KUNA reported.
A lengthy political feud had hindered fiscal reform in the OPEC oil producer, and led to the government handing in its resignation on April 5 ahead of a non-cooperation motion against the prime minister in parliament.
KUNA said the Emiri decree was issued by Sheikh Meshal, who took over most of the octogenarian emir's duties late last year. It gave no timeline for when a new government would be formed.
Prime Minister Sheikh Sabah al-Khalid, a member of the ruling al-Sabah family and premier since 2019, has faced a combative legislature as the head of successive cabinets, with opposition MPs bent on questioning him over issues including perceived corruption.
Kuwait has given its elected assembly more influence than similar bodies in other Gulf monarchies, including the power to pass and block laws, question ministers and submit no-confidence motions against senior government officials.​


----------



## Economista_paco (11 May 2022)

Antes la paga era pa los tontos poco cualificados y la gente inteligente trabajaba. Ahora han dado facilidades para que los tontos poco cualificados trabajen en cosas improductivas con nombres como fijos discontinuos o temporales de toda la vida y estos han ido como moscas a esos trabajos por sueldos ridículos que tampoco les da para vivir, saliendo de las estadísticas de desempleo. Mientras tanto muchos cualificados infrapagados han descubierto las mieles de las paguitas, hecho números y han decidido dejar de trabajar, por lo que los que pueden emprender y dinamizar el sector laboral y la productividad están en casa tocándose los cojones o desarrollando algún empleo en B que sea su afición con 0 remordimientos, y los borreguitos están trabajando en trabajos basura. 

En cuanto la gente menos preparada se de cuenta también del engaño de la Yoli y les haga las cuentas su cuñado dejarán el remo y AHÍ SI QUE VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE NOS VIENE ENCIMA.


----------



## nini sin complejos (11 May 2022)

¿los ninis están relacionados con la gran renuncia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

*JUST IN - Fully vaccinated and boosted Bill Gates infected with COVID, says he is experiencing "mild symptoms."*

@disclosetv 44.1K viewsedited 23:51


*CALLO UNO DE LOS CABECILLAS VACUNEROS . DIRA QUE " GRACIAS A LA VACUNA TIENEN SINTOMAS ASINTOMATICOS" *










* 
JoAnn Esq * @JMSesq15








JoAnn Esq


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





​






Noticia: - ULTRA BOOM : ESTA PASANDO . BILL GATES HA PILLADO EL BICHITO INVENT: BILL GATES POSITIVO POR COVID " MILD SYMPTOMPS" | DISCLOSE TV |


JUST IN - Fully vaccinated and boosted Bill Gates infected with COVID, says he is experiencing "mild symptoms." @disclosetv 44.1K viewsedited 23:51 CALLO UNO DE LOS CABECILLAS VACUNEROS . DIRA QUE " GRACIAS A LA VACUNA TIENEN SINTOMAS ASINTOMATICOS" JoAnn Esq @JMSesq15...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## teperico (11 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



Recuerda que el empresario es el que hace el favor al empleado. El empresario arriesga su dinero, el empleado no. El empleado tiene el sueldo capado porque no arriesga nada. El empresario si arriesga, y, por lo tanto, puede ganar o perder mucho. Si el empleado tiene alguna queja respecto al empresario, que se monte su empresa. Si el empleado no tiene dinero para montar una empresa es porque es pobre y consecuentemente tendría que dar las gracias a los empresarios por darle trabajo, ya que si no dormiría en la calle.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Recuerda que el empresario es el que hace el favor al empleado. El empresario arriesga su dinero, el empleado no. El empleado tiene el sueldo capado porque no arriesga nada. El empresario si arriesga, y, por lo tanto, puede ganar o perder mucho. Si el empleado tiene alguna queja, que se monte su empresa. Si el empleado no tiene dinero para montar una empresa es porque es pobre y consecuentemente tendría que dar las gracias a los empresarios por darle trabajo, ya que si no dormiría en la calle.



También tendrían que chuparle la polla, tu lo haces verdad?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

Teperico dijo: Todos los empleados chupan la polla del jefe. Todavía no te has enterado?

Eso es lo que le dicen a las putas jovencitas que aún no saben cómo va el negocio. Lo que te han dicho a tí seguro.




(No me deja citarlo, dice que el mensaje no existe)


----------



## teperico (11 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> También tendrían que chuparle la polla, tu lo haces verdad?



Yo no le chupo la polla al jefe porque el jefe soy yo, piltrafilla.


----------



## McLovin (11 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Yo deje el remo el año pasado, con 43 años, y lo que me abrió los ojos es relacionarme con gente que lleva toda vida viviendo así, por medio de un amigo del colegio que tiene cotizado un mes y un día, conocí a lo que yo pase a llamar la pandilla basurIlla, un grupo de gente que su nexo común es que *todos viven y se aprovechan del sistema*…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053841




¿Cómo?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Yo no le chupo la polla al jefe porque el jefe soy yo, piltrafilla.



Al estado le pones el culo. Y jefe... En fin... Creetelo, pero ojalá alguno de tus trabajadores lea esto y te haga una corbata.


----------



## teperico (11 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Al estado le pones el culo. Y jefe... En fin... Creetelo, pero ojalá alguno de tus trabajadores lea esto y te haga una corbata.



Siempre hay que poner el culo en algún sitio. Y tu no te salvas.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Siempre hay que poner el culo en algún sitio. Y tu no te salvas.



Cree el putón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

NATO chief Stoltenberg tests positive for Covid-19







​


----------



## teperico (11 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Cree el putón que todos son de su condición.



¿Eres el amo del mundo? Solo ese se salva.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> ¿Eres el amo del mundo? Solo ese se salva.



Eso crees tú puta barata.


----------



## teperico (11 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Eso crees tú puta barata.



Tus insultos muestran tu falta de argumentos. No das para más.


----------



## greg_house (11 May 2022)

Un mena en este país tiene más calidad de vida que un chaval ingeniero 

Puta España!!!!!!

habría que ejecutar a todos los culpables !!!!

hijos de puta!!!!


----------



## machotafea (11 May 2022)

Jajajajaja ESPAÑOLES PERDEDORES


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Tus insultos muestran tu falta de argumentos. No das para más.



No hacen falta argumentos, eres una tragabolsas. Que argumento quieres que de? Si no hay más. Has sido tú el que lo ha desvelado.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Tus insultos muestran tu falta de argumentos. No das para más.



Tú argumento es: hay que chupar pollas. Que quieres que te aplauda? Subnormal... Y puta.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Un mena en este país tiene más calidad de vida que un chaval ingeniero
> 
> Puta España!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Me parece injusto: el mena tiene cien veces más cojones que el henjiñÿerito.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Me parece injusto: el mena tiene cien veces más cojones que el henjiñÿerito.



Se los has visto a los dos?


----------



## Cicciolino (11 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Se los has visto a los dos?



Están consignados en el Expediente _Rayuela_, biego.


----------



## ·TUERTO (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>


----------



## Gorrión (11 May 2022)

La próxima vez os reís todos y a continuación le miráis en silencio.

Veréis el terror en sus ojos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 May 2022)

Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.

Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.

Hace años al menos desde esos empleos podías regresar a casa que podías pagar en pocos años y encontrar una mujer fiel y unos hijos que al menos si se drogaban o se dedicaban a follar en vez de estudiar no lo hacian en el salón de casa delante tuyo. Estar rompiéndote los cuernos en un trabajo demoledor para que tu mujer que trabaja de cajera en el super o de dependienta en una óptica te exija compartir al 50% las tareas domésticas y se folle a escondidas al profesor dominicano de zumba no motiva nada. Y no olvides, españolito, que el débito matrimonial ya no existe, que solo si es si y que tu mujer te racionará el sexo según como te portes. Por lo que no debes olvidar ser romántico y detallista, y darle a tu señora los debidos caprichos si quieres un poco de cariño.

.....luego ademas encuentras a tu hijo dedicado al autocultivo de cannabis en su cuarto y tu hija dice que de estudiar nada, que ella quiere ser influencer y que por lo visto entre lo que sacas de patrocinios y los viajecitos a Dubai a fockar con el potentado de turno se puede sacar 10.000 pavos al mes sin casi esfuerzo......

....mientras asumes esa realidad dedicando un altísimo porcentaje de tu sueldo -lo que te queda tras los leoninos impuestos- a pagar al casero o al banco no menos de 300 en ciudades medianas y no menos de 450 en Madrid-Barcelona, y ello suponiendo que tu mujer comparta los gastos de vivienda al 50%......porque si ella no trabaja te comeras no menos de 600 en medianas y no menos de 900 en Madrid-Barcelona.......

....y como guinda final, la omnipresente espada de Damocles del divorcio con VIOGEN, que te convertirá en una cuenta corriente con patas para tu ex-exposa que se quedará con el usufructo de la vivienda (tendras que seguir pagando tu parte, y resolver tus necesidades de vivienda con lo que te quede) y pasar cada mes las pensiones alimenticias y compensatorias que proceda.

JODER, ES QUE ES NORMAL QUE EL HOMBRE NO AGUANTE MAS

Y lo anterior era antes de la actual crisis. Ahora sumale la desmotivación de ver como la inflación se come el 10% anual de tus pequeños ahorros, y suma el disparado precio de la gasolina, que hace que para muchos desplazarse bastantes km deje de ser rentable para cobrar poco.......Pues mejor hacer como los importados o etnianos y vivir de paguitas. A fin de cuentas el 90% de los Españoles ahorra poco o nada así que en un par de meses de no currar ya estas en la indigencia y causas derecho a ayudas sociales.

Y mientras tanto, grandes sueldos reservados para gente que aporta tanto valor añadido a la sociedad como pipi estrada (8000 al mes) o kiko hernandez









Pipi Estrada revela la astronómica cifra de dinero que gana al mes


Pipi Estrada ha revelado en 'Sálvame' el dinero que ha llegado a facturar por su labor como colaborador en televisión y en otros medios.




www.semana.es













La nueva casa de Kiko Hernández y cómo ha invertido sus ganancias en televisión


El colaborador de 'Sálvame', según publica 'Diez Minutos', se ha mudado a una nueva casa valorada en 2,5 millones de euros. Actualmente no tiene empresas en activo




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

No te creas que va a encontrar apoyos. Lo más seguro es que se alíen contra él los 4 comepollas de siempre.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Mi caso. 15 años de autónomo, me di de baja en el principio de circovid. Trabajo hay, lo que no hay son las ganas de subvencionar a todo éste despropósito con mis impuestos. Cuando yo veía que el estado me aporta, yo primero era a favor de hacer las cosas bien, trabajar en A y pagar hasta el último céntimo. ¿Ahora, por qué voy a pagar? ¿Por las citas telefónicas con el médico y Ibuprofeno para todos los males? ¿Para un nuevo chiringuito de igualdad y LGBT? ¿Por la cuarta ronda de "vacunación"? ¿Por la atención recibida de autocontestador eterno en todas las instituciones públicas? ¿Para dar la vida buena a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para que haya más maderos a vigilar un estado de alarma inconstitucional? Etc. etc. etc. Con nuestro sudor y esfuerzo mantenemos a los que nos están dando por el culo y encima sin vaselina.
> No se hace falta ser muy listo para ver que los que nos gobiernan no hacen las cosas para el beneficio y bienestar del pueblo. Ni siquiera para el beneficio del país. Nuevas leyes con el pretexto de "es por vuestro bien y por vuestra seguridad" están tomando los auténticos traidores y parásitos. No quiero ser participe de construir mi propia jaula.



Aaaikeee botaaarrr a BOOOOCS!! Gñeeeee!!!!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Todo esto nos llama la atención hoy, pero nuestros antepasados en el campo y en las pequeñas villas en la edad media, trabajaban de sol a sol y apenas si sabían lo que era descansar.
> Hoy la mayoría de nosotros tenemos 2 días de descanso cada semana y muchos días de vacaciones.
> Quizás el futuro sea que en total trabajemos menos.



Estás un poco equivocado con nuestros antepasados en el campo.

¿de sol a sol? ¿Y cuánto dura el sol en invierno? Porque sin luz no se trabaja ¿y si llueve, nieva?

los campesinos trabajan en las siembras y cosechas, eso no es permanente. También hacen otras cosas, pero las hacen a su ritmo y en sus términos.

y el domingo hace mucho que es día de reposo, y antes se respetaba. Que por cierto en la mayor parte del mundo los días laborables siguen siendo 6, no 5.

Un esclavo en el imperio Romano trabajaba unas cuatro horas al día. La esclavitud verdaderamente esclava empezó con la revolución industrial. Ahora se ha suavizado, pero sigue siendo peor que antes de la revolución industrial, el siglo XIX es el verdadero siglo de la esclavitud ¿qué curioso, no? ¡El siglo en que se abolió! ¿No tendrá algo que ver? ¿No nos habrán engañado?


----------



## PedrelGuape (11 May 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Y de la renuncia de los que por aprobar un test o varios tienen sueldo de por vida y se cogen más bajas que nadie (reconocido por estadísticas).
> Y de la renuncia viviendo de sectores subvencionados como eléctricas, bancos, empresas semi-públicas….



Bueno, NO es su culpa.

Mientras al resto, osea a los gilipollas de mierda, nos parezca bien, cada año va a peor y se ríen en nuestra cara.
Y nos debe gustar cuando somos los gilipollas los que les pagamos esa vida de humillación hacia nosotros.

En una realidad paralela se morirían de hambre, en esta viven mejor que quién les paga.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La próxima vez os reís todos y a continuación le miráis en silencio.
> 
> Veréis el terror en sus ojos.


----------



## ray merryman (11 May 2022)

Ayer fui al decathlon cercano de donde vivo a primera hora.
Estaba allí a las 9:00 para entrar de los primeros,pues bien al entrar había en los pasillos centrales la típica reunión de antes de currar con el encargado dando directrices Paco al resto de trabajadores como si fueran una empresa super técnica.
El encargado el típico treintañero o menos,con rodapié y piel blancuzca de no ver el sol ni por Netflix, tenía un cabreo monumental porque tres o cuatro sartencitas estaban a lo suyo hablando sin hacerle ni puto caso y otros dos chavales riéndose y haciendo el gilipollas sin tomárselo en serio y con cara de "me la suda calvo cabron"
El encargado quejándose de que el llevaba allí desde las 7:00 y los otros llegando tarde y encima de risas sin "respetar sus galones" de encargadillo.
Recuerdo cuando tenía esa edad y curré en trabajos de ese tipo como nos tomabamos los trabajos más en serio,por lo menos delante de encargados donde éramos más educados aunque después nos partieranos la polla de él.
Al ver esa escena me vino a la cabeza lo de la gran renuncia,de como allá donde vas solo ves adolescentes que pasan de hacer bien su trabajo o gente que se la suda todo.


----------



## gester (11 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Esto de la gran renuncia sólo se sostiene porque ya tienen dinero por otro lado.



O te pasas a currar en negro. Ganas tu y la empresa. Pierde el estado, los políticos y los paguiteros. Y además si curras en negro puedes hacerte paguitero también.


----------



## gester (11 May 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> La esclavitud no se abolió, solo se transformó.
> 
> La Edad Media moderna.
> 
> Así nos referimos mi amigo y yo lo que es esta mierda de época y salarios.



Es la neoesclavitud. Por lo menos antes, el amo daba la comida y la vivienda. Ahora ni eso, te esclavizan y aparte pága la comida y la vivienda con precios hipermegainflados. Así no merece la pena ser esclavo.


----------



## kokod (11 May 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Antes la paga era pa los tontos poco cualificados y la gente inteligente trabajaba. Ahora han dado facilidades para que los tontos poco cualificados trabajen en cosas improductivas con nombres como fijos discontinuos o temporales de toda la vida y estos han ido como moscas a esos trabajos por sueldos ridículos que tampoco les da para vivir, saliendo de las estadísticas de desempleo. Mientras tanto muchos cualificados infrapagados han descubierto las mieles de las paguitas, hecho números y han decidido dejar de trabajar, por lo que los que pueden emprender y dinamizar el sector laboral y la productividad están en casa tocándose los cojones o desarrollando algún empleo en B que sea su afición con 0 remordimientos, y los borreguitos están trabajando en trabajos basura.
> 
> En cuanto la gente menos preparada se de cuenta también del engaño de la Yoli y les haga las cuentas su cuñado dejarán el remo y AHÍ SI QUE VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE NOS VIENE ENCIMA.



Los que van a flipar son los funcis y pensionistas hasta ahora la pobreza se repartía en el remero, ahora mismo ya no se puede robar al remero porque ya no hay margen, hemos pasado del punto de no retorno en donde la deuda cada vez es más y más grande, se tiene cada vez más dificultades para recaudar de los remeros, ahora mismo el Estado está viendo las orejas al lobo, y cada vez algunos se ponen más nerviosos ,


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

*#VaATrabajarSuPutaMadre*


----------



## HuskyJerk (11 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> claro que si hombre, hace mas de una decada se podía aspirar a algo mas que sobrevivir



Y másh te digo. Durante esos años me ofrecieron varias veces la jornada completa y les dije Niet Nein. Solo acepté durante unos pocos meses y días sueltos para cubrir alguna baja importante.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

ESTOS NO PAGAN *I**MPUESTO DE BIENES INMUEBLES*


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (11 May 2022)

Mucho bombo le están dando los massmierda a este tema, y los CM de esta casa también...

¿Qué tramáis morenos?


----------



## R_Madrid (11 May 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Y másh te digo. Durante esos años me ofrecieron varias veces la jornada completa y les dije Niet Nein. Solo acepté durante unos pocos meses y días sueltos para cubrir alguna baja importante.



A caballo pasado viendo lo que parece que va a pasar, no hay duda de que acertaste

Total…

Cuando gobierne Feijoo viene la oblivactoria
Con la ley de seguridad nacional se volatilizara la pasta y si no con la inflaccion
Posibles nukes en cualquier momento
Y nos amenazan con hambruna

Si no puedo comprar ni comida para que vale trabajar?


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Mucho bombo le están dando los massmierda a este tema, y los CM de esta casa también...
> 
> ¿Qué tramáis morenos?



Se viene... Se viene...

Se va viniendo.


----------



## Bizarroff (13 May 2022)

La gente cada vez está menos dispuesta a doblar el lomo por mil euros de mierda, esa es la gran renuncia


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esta semana un conocido camarero discutió con el jefe y dejó el trabajo, jornadas de más de doce horas con un día de descanso que a veces no le respectaban, ya estaba hasta los huesos hace tiempo.
> Otro dos conocidos de baja, para provocar que los despidan, y es lo que hay cuando apenas ofreces migajas...



Lo de las bajas es increíble, la cantidad de charos HDLGP que se están tocando la seta con la puta ansiedad...las tiktokeras otras zorras colaboradoras en mantener otra far$a más puteando a los remeros pagaimpuestos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar
> 
> cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario?
> 
> *Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ?*



Justo en este caso la zorra HDLGP ha sido una jeta de la hostia.

El SUBNORMAL progre covidiota del hostelero que se joda y coma banderas ucranianas, pero una cosa no quita la otra.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Greco (13 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Que si, que se como funciona el país, pero tu firmas un contrato de 40 horas y tienes todo el derecho a cumplirlo, si haces mas es porque quieres y porque tienes detrás a 20 esquiroles asquerosos.
> 
> *La culpa de todo esto es de quien lo consiente, si nadie consiente no existe el abuso.* Y claro, para eso llenan el país de miserables, para que el abuso no termine.



Tenemos una buena estimación del porcentaje de población "consentidora" en la campaña de vacunación.

Creo que estamos a la cabeza de toda europa en borregos padefos.


----------



## Greco (13 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Yo deje el remo el año pasado, con 43 años, y lo que me abrió los ojos es relacionarme con *gente que lleva toda vida viviendo así*, por medio de un amigo del colegio que tiene cotizado un mes y un día, conocí a lo que yo pase a llamar la pandilla basurIlla, un grupo de gente que su nexo común es que *todos viven y se aprovechan del sistema*…



Queremos detalles. Supongo que no tienen propiedades a su nombre..., viven con sus padres, y ¿cualifican para que les den una ayuda?

O como funciona el tema.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> "Bajar la basura y no subir por el ascensor": así tratan algunos clientes a los repartidores del Burger King
> 
> 
> Pedir comida a domicilio se ha convertido en un recurso más que habitual en muchos hogares, especialmente a raíz de la pandemia, siendo las franquicias de...
> ...



Yo lo más así que vi cuando trabajé de repartidor fue un piso octavo que tenía ascensor averiado y le dije que tenia que bajar al 4 al menos y el tío no quería y se cabreó.
Creo recordar que al final bajó al 4. 

Luego uno que se quiso meter fumando al ascensor y le dije que ni de coña, salió y me despreció por ser repartidor, lo cual me la trajo flojísima.


----------



## dcuartero (14 May 2022)

no acabo de entender los Problemas que tenéis para entender esto, voy a intentar simplificarlo
Mucho, vaya por delante que odio a Hacienda, pero es que alguno decís cada tontería…

Cuando hacienda te reclama dinero no es e tácitamente por tener dos pagadores, si no por cuánto te “quitan” cada uno de ellos.

Ejemplo, paco solo trabaja en una empresa y como tú dices cobra 19k brutos. Imaginemos que te quitan un 8%

Ejemplo 2, Paco trabaja en dos empleos a lo largo de 2019, empleo 1 le quitan un 4% y empleo2 le quitan un 4% porque básicamente le pagan poco en estos 6 meses, por ejemplo 9,5k en cada empleo.

Hacienda en el ejemplo 2, no reclama porque haya dos pagadores, lo hace porque 4% de 9,5k es 380€ por dos es igual a 760€

Hacienda en el ejemplo uno había quitado 1520€ al remero.

Que hace hacienda en el ejemplo dos? Suma lo que has ganado, en este caso 9,5k x 2 = a 19k y dice, amigo, has pagado 760€ pero deberías haber pagado 1520€ Me debes otros 760€ y quedamos en paz.

Dime por favor que lo has entendido…

NO, No lo Entiendo, no entiendo que por haber estado de ERTE, involuntariamente, y tener dos pagadores cobrando un 30% menos tenga que pagar a Hacienda, no entiendo que mis 1700 de mi dinero se destinó a Aeropuertos sin aviones como en Cantabria Valderredible o Ciudad Real, Tampoco entiendo que este pagando 22 ministerios , pero tranquilo que a partir de ahora todo lo voy a pagar en negro , por cierto que este país no cuente conmigo para nada, esto me pasa con 20 años y cojo un avión y no vuelvo, a ver si Hacienda inspecciona a algún amiguito de algún primo de algún Alcalde, ah no espera que a esos nunca les pasa nada, esto en EEUU no pasa, pero bueno ex-paña ese país quebrado sin industria ni tecnología con un estado confiscador que se dedica a machacar a los curritos, enhorabuena país de mierda , en Julio quebramos nadie va a querer comprar nuestra deuda, lo de Grecia va a ser una broma comparado con lo k nos espera, por cierto si mañana voy al trabajo con dolor de huevos voy a poder cogerme una baja de tres días?, Ah no que no soy del género favorecido...

Lo dicho, debo ser Tonto como dice el Presi de IberTrola, en fin, venga a pagar , vota , paga y calla, ,...........


----------



## Murray's (15 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> no acabo de entender los Problemas que tenéis para entender esto, voy a intentar simplificarlo
> Mucho, vaya por delante que odio a Hacienda, pero es que alguno decís cada tontería…
> 
> Cuando hacienda te reclama dinero no es e tácitamente por tener dos pagadores, si no por cuánto te “quitan” cada uno de ellos.
> ...




Nadie deberia pagar por trabajar y menos en un pais donde los salarios son bajos. Fin.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 May 2022)

*Se va viniendo...*


----------



## Lukatovic (15 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Tenemos una buena estimación del porcentaje de población "consentidora" en la campaña de vacunación.
> 
> Creo que estamos a la cabeza de toda europa en borregos padefos.



Y la cantidad de gente que aún sigue votando al PSOE.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Sep 2022)

krkrkr


----------



## vic252525 (1 Sep 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo de las bajas es increíble, la cantidad de charos HDLGP que se están tocando la seta con la puta ansiedad...las tiktokeras otras zorras colaboradoras en mantener otra far$a más puteando a los remeros pagaimpuestos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



amigas maestras es entrar el curso y pedir la baja por depresion ansiedad etc y se pegan 3 mesecitos vuelven 3 y asi asi, gracias a eso funciona la bolsa


----------



## Cruzado (1 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy buscando un letrado Junior y no consigo nada por 21.000 brutos, duran 1 semana cuando ven el percal de trabajo, estres, horario partido y toda la mierda.....

Ole los cojones de los chavales, a ver si aguantan el pulso y esto revienta.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## greg_house (1 Sep 2022)

LO que se estila es quedarte en tu curro (excepto que te ofrezcan una morterada por largarte a otro sitio), y tocarte los cojones a dos manos....


----------



## Doctor Nunca (2 Sep 2022)

Dichosos los que pueden permitirse renunciar. Otros estamos deseando que nos contraten y nanay. Cómo se come eso?


----------



## greg_house (2 Sep 2022)

Se trabaja para nada.

Solo viven de puta madre los vagos de mierda que tenemos en sociedad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Ayer fui al decathlon cercano de donde vivo a primera hora.
> Estaba allí a las 9:00 para entrar de los primeros,pues bien al entrar había en los pasillos centrales la típica reunión de antes de currar con el encargado dando directrices Paco al resto de trabajadores como si fueran una empresa super técnica.
> El encargado el típico treintañero o menos,con rodapié y piel blancuzca de no ver el sol ni por Netflix, tenía un cabreo monumental porque tres o cuatro sartencitas estaban a lo suyo hablando sin hacerle ni puto caso y otros dos chavales riéndose y haciendo el gilipollas sin tomárselo en serio y con cara de "me la suda calvo cabron"
> El encargado quejándose de que el llevaba allí desde las 7:00 y los otros llegando tarde y encima de risas sin "respetar sus galones" de encargadillo.
> ...



mucho encargadillo lamesables


----------

